# 2011 Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge (Pt. 2)



## halee_J (Apr 4, 2011)

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2011 (Pt.II)





*​
*This is the second installment of a four-part deep conditioning challenge running until Dec 31st 2011. For more details see DDDC PART 1 

*​

*Quick reminder of "Da Rules" * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days is fine. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  

*5.* Come check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

*6.* Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.

*** PART DEUX IS HERE LADIES! JUST POST, PM OR THANK AND LETS ROLL!*​

*Challengers*
13StepsAhead
Aireen
xX-AfroDoll-Xx
AlliCat
ATLcutey20
baglady215
bajandoc86
bernag06
Beauty by Nature
@[email protected]
Brownie518
DesignerCurls
divachyk
chelseatiara
CocoT
coyacoy 
crvlngrhair
ebsalita
Forever in Bloom
godzchildtoo
HairGroupie
halee_J
IDareT'sHair
IslandDiva08
janda
KhandiB
leiah
Lita
Loves Harmony
Ltown
LuvlyRain3
MaxJones
ms_b_haven06
mostamaziing
MrsLepe
mystery29
Napp
~NanCeBoTwin~
naturalagain2
NicBenny
preetyhair73
quasimodi 
Ravengirl
RelaxednNapulous
Rossy2010
Rotasaruai
s1b000 
SailorSuccess
Shay72
SuchaLady
TeeSGee
theneolution
tiffers
tori_mama
TraciChanel
Used2Bbald
YoursTrulyRE
princesslocks
.Wanji.
wheezy807
winona


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 4, 2011)

im slow  ididnt know there was a challenge for this.! itry and DC every Saturday already  can ijoin.? 

I'm using a mix of Elucence Moisture Balance & JBCO  iwear a shower cap over it for about an hour (no heat) and rinse


----------



## halee_J (Apr 4, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> im slow  ididnt know there was a challenge for this.! itry and DC every Saturday already  can ijoin.?
> 
> I'm using a mix of Elucence Moisture Balance & JBCO  iwear a shower cap over it for about an hour (no heat) and rinse



Welcome aboard mostamaziing!


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 4, 2011)

I dc'd on Saturday. Im still using AE mixed with peppermint oil. I need to focus on my ends more theyre getting kinda dry


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay I was waiting for part 2. Can I join? I dc 2x/wk with steam. One time overnight on dry hair and the other on wet hair. I alternate moisture and protein dc's.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 4, 2011)

Purchased a jar of ORS Mayo since I wasnt sure if SE Mayo was really protein or not. Cant wait to use it this weekend. My cut is growing out beautifully and my hair still felt thick even after my relaxer


----------



## halee_J (Apr 4, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I was waiting for part 2. Can I join? I dc 2x/wk with steam. One time overnight on dry hair and the other on wet hair. I alternate moisture and protein dc's.



Of course Shay  I just added you


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 4, 2011)

I DC’d yesterday in a plastic cap for about an hour and a half.

I used a mixture of the following:

KeraPro Intense Treatment
Pack of CON Argan Oil Treatment
SE Cholesterol
Safflower oil.

Hair is real sexy right now, lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to do my best to get back to DCing 2x a week. I've still been DCing 1x weekly; however, my hair loves DCs 2x a week.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 4, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 4, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing ~1hr, no heat.


----------



## leiah (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in. I am DCing 2x a week without heat


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2011)

halee_J  Love the tuck bun...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2011)

Still Dc 1 x a week...

*When the warm weather takes full effect 2x's a week...

*Trying to keep up with my favorite Dc's- RedKen (real control) & Darcy's (pumpkin seed conditioner)...

It is quite costly..$$$$$$$

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 4, 2011)

@halee_J...send that tuck bun to FL! 

I will DC on Wed. Thinking this will be a Bee Mine week although that Kenra  sure whipped those under processed sections into shape on last week. 

ETA: @Lita and I were talking and I mentioned, I think I will slow my roll on buying items and just use up what I got (I have one maybe two purchases left in me to get out of my system: HV and BFH). Yep, I say that and then a dag-gone sale comes along.  Seriously though, operation use up product in effect!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all!
I'm still here! I did a cassia treatment Saturday with brahmi and maka (I haven't done this in a month).  The DC'ed overnight with AO WC.  I didn't use any ceramide oils this time.  Hair was feeling good and silky!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2011)

Will DC tomorrow under dryer with Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner.  Will follow up with a Moisturizing Conditioning Rinse


----------



## Aireen (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll join!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 4, 2011)

im in!!! i just DC'd tonight with Lustrasilk Organic Cholesterol w/ Argan Oil


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm here!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pls  count me in. I will DC today with AOHRS + JBCO + EVCO+ Jojoba oil on dry hair


----------



## Shana' (Apr 5, 2011)

Count me in, please.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 5, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I'm here!!!



prettyhair73 - Your name suits your siggy picture, you hair is PRETTY!


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @halee_J...send that tuck bun to FL!
> 
> I will DC on Wed. Thinking this will be a Bee Mine week although that Kenra  sure whipped those under processed sections into shape on last week.
> 
> ETA: @Lita and I were talking and I mentioned, I think I will slow my roll on buying items and just use up what I got (I have one maybe two purchases left in me to get out of my system: HV and BFH). Yep, I say that and then a dag-gone sale comes along.  Seriously though, operation use up product in effect!



divachyk Trying to use up products too! I'm still looking for one more good Dc/That I can purchase locally & that will be it....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks divachyk and Lita  I just cut about 3" of my hair though, it'll be a few months before I can do that bun again .


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 5, 2011)

Dh and I dc last night with kbb hair mask.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## crvlngrhair (Apr 5, 2011)

Checking in, under the dryer with a mix of Queen Helene Conditioning Creme & WGO. I love this mix, it never fails me!! Probably follow up with a CW using BFH Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Cream....After I finish this mix this week, I'm going to test out LeKlair Cholesterol to see how it compares. 

DC'ing 3x/wk this session (Tues, Thurs, & Sat), so far this is working out pretty well for me


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to be added please.

DC'd tonight with KC Humecto for 45 mins on dry hair.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 6, 2011)

DCing on dry hair with a mix of ORS replenishing and Adore clear rinse + a little aphogee 2min on the relaxed ends. I am in need of a henna tx, but the clear rinse will hold me over until I can do it next week.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2011)

Steamed with sweet almond oil, then slathered some sitrinillah on my hair, put on plastic cap and will leave in overnight. Will wash out in the morning.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 6, 2011)

@Aireen - Thanks so much!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 7, 2011)

I went to target and the pj in me purchased Mizani Moisturefuse. I wish I didn't get it. But I just wanted to try it.  I put it on my hair and it felt like a stringy mess. I had to use what was in the shower to get by, so I mixed Aveda Dry Remedy and HE moisturizing conditioner (old formula) with it. I went and worked out with it. My hair felt a lot better when I added the other stuff. I will now mix that stuff with my other DC's until its used up.........


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 7, 2011)

Checking in! I'm about to co-wash w/ Aveda's Brilliant conditioner, then I will sit under the heating cap for an hour. I'll be using Lustrasilk's Cholesterol+Shea+Mango. Adding a bit of hemp oil and aloe vera to the mix as well.

HHG!


----------



## gigi2011 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd like to join in. Just steamed (30min) with GVP Conditioning Balm, honey and a little cottonseed oil.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 7, 2011)

I did an Aphogee 2-step treatment today and I am currently DCing with Jessicurl WDT overnight. I will leave the DC on under my wig and will rinse it out tomorrow after work.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey gigi2011!  Adding you now


----------



## divachyk (Apr 7, 2011)

Last night I opted for Joico Kpak conditioner prepoo on a week old moisturized/sealed hair, Joico Kpak shampoo, Kenra DC with steam for 45mins. Up next on the list (should be on Sunday), Joico MRTB.


----------



## Napp (Apr 7, 2011)

can i be added. i havent really been DCing since i bced and i would like to see if it can improve the health of my hair. i will try  dc 1x a week under the hooded dryer.if i have the time 2x a week. this is hard for me because i usually keep my hair straight for long periods of time. i need to reduce my direct heat anyway.

i just bought some new Dominican conditioners
Baba caracol intensive and hair loss. i hope they work. this is to add on to my duo tex and praitial silk worm cream.

i also would like to get some dfina 11 en 1 and eventually some alter ego.i dont know why... i just am on a DC binge right now!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lita said:


> @halee_J  Love the tuck bun...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@halee J   Your hair looks so cute. And its so shiny and smooth!! 


So, I did a prepoo with CPR and my mix of amla, garlic, and JBCO oils. After washing, I DC'd with BFH Deep Balance Cream conditioner with a little BFH Marshmallow Macadamia condish.


----------



## leiah (Apr 7, 2011)

Napp baba de caracol intensive is AMAZING.  It will always be one of my favorites


----------



## Napp (Apr 8, 2011)

leiah said:


> Napp baba de caracol intensive is AMAZING.  It will always be one of my favorites



oooh now i cant wait until washday! i plan on getting the rinse too once i finish up my leftover conditioner mix


----------



## winona (Apr 8, 2011)

Count me in.  My goal is to update more and continue to dc at least once a week


----------



## halee_J (Apr 8, 2011)

Brownie518 thank you! 

Everyone has been added up to this point


----------



## princesslocks (Apr 8, 2011)

checking in...will still DC @ least 1x per week.

DC yesterday w/ AO HSR mixed with Silicon Mix and Rice Bran Oil. 

Results  New Staple.


----------



## leiah (Apr 8, 2011)

Right now DCing on dry hair w rusk sensories reflect shine treatment.  going to leave it on for a few hours


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 8, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while, but I am still DCing once a wk.

I am DCing at this very moment with no heat w/ AOHSR on dry hair. (1hr)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2011)

Deep Conditioning Under Steamer with Jasmine Ultra Nourish Hair in "Ginger Essence"


----------



## CrueltyFree (Apr 8, 2011)

Geez it's been a while. I'm only slacking on the updates, I'm still doing my DC's. I deep conditioned with Curl Junkie Repair Me on Wednesday night


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 8, 2011)

Unfortunately I did not dc this week. I just did a protein treatment with Mega-tek. Whats a good protein dc?


----------



## SailorSuccess (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA trying to get settled back in from deployment. Even though things have been as hectic as ever ive still been keeping up with my 2 DCs a week. 
My last couple DCs have been with ORS hair mayo and my hair is loving it. Also treated myself my first Sat. back by going to the Dominican salon for a DC treatment.I'm about 10 weeks post planning to do at least  12 wks but might keep on to 14 or 16. 
Happy Growing!!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2011)

SailorSuccess - thank you for serving and welcome back! (I'm a govt civi)


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> Unfortunately I did not dc this week. I just did a protein treatment with Mega-tek. Whats a good protein dc?



For protein DC, I like 

Redken Extreme Rescue Force
Claudie's Protein conditioner
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 8, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> For protein DC, I like
> 
> Redken Extreme Rescue Force
> Claudie's Protein conditioner
> Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC


 

Good thanks I have the Redken Extreme rescue force I just barely use it


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 9, 2011)

Please add me.  

I'm still figuring out what DC works well for my hair.  On Sunday or Monday I'll be DC (w/ a Henna n' Placenta pack I picked up at Sally's) after a Co-wash (w/ Motions (trying to use it up)).  

I'll let everyone know the results of the Henna n' Placenta, hopefully if I like it I can find it in a full size bottle.  (PJ at heart)!


----------



## greenbees (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be DC'ing with Joico's moisture recovery treatment balm for the first time!!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 9, 2011)

Just DC with my Aveda Dry Remedy Treatment.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone tried or have reviews on Joico Intense Hydrator?

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lita (Apr 9, 2011)

wash with sulfate free moisturizing poo (KeraCare)/Rhassoul & Hibiscus mix 20min/Rinsed with Argan Moisturizing con/Dc with RedKen for 20min/Nioxin #8 on scalp for 3min/BF leave-in/Sesame & Rice bran on length & NC pomade on ends.....


*Hair is very soft,strong & baby doll like...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2011)

Dcing now with Ayurvedic Condtiioner  (coconut milk, Shea, Neem, Heeneara, Tulsi, and   Bhringaraj) under dryer for 30mins


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 10, 2011)

DCed with ORS Mayo. That stuff stinks to high heaven but it was $10 so I will be using the entire jar. I havent combed thru my hair yet to determine if my breakage has been reduced. So I'll see.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge.  I've been DCing weekly for over a month now.  I DC using Shescentit Banana Brulee mixed w/ honey, amla oil, a lil cholesterol and wheat germ oil w/ heat.  Then I alternate w/ ORS replenishment Pak mixed w/ honey and wheat germ oil no heat.  I'm not a fan of the Brulee straight up smdh but my mixture ended up pretty nice.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2011)

All you Joico MRTB users, help! Okay so I applied a good amount on my hair. It soaked into my hair and I immediately started to question because I'm like hmmm, I like to see conditioner residue on my hair to know I've used enough (crazy, maybe). I'm now under the steamer and it truly feels like it's doing absolutely nothing! In feeling around in my roots and my hair, it just feels blah. Barely feels moisturized. Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions but when does the moisture goodness start to happen?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an amla paste in my hair now. Will follow with getting under the steamer with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2011)

Update/Review on Joico MRTB on how my hair responded (long) - 

I applied it to my hair and it soaked in; just vanished! This concerned me so I steamed for about 1 hr rather than my usual 40 mins to ensure the MRTB was doing its thang.  My hair was super soft upon rinsing.  Applied my LIs and proceeded to air dry. I combed through my hair while damp and experienced a fair amount of breakage  so I stopped and waited for my hair to completely.  After drying, my hair was extremely soft and full with body. I combed a little more to finish detangling and I got a little more breakage although not as much as before.  I will monitor my hair but will go back to one of my staple DC (Kenra Moisturizing Condish) for my next wash. I really was/am about 2 secs from sending MRTB back to Ulta but my hair is super soft, in which I like but it's breaking, which I don't like. erplexed My hair isn't/wasn't mushy or anything like that so I truly don't think I'm over moisturized. My hair, however, is under processed and Kenra has been the only conditioner so far to stop breakage in those sections. I might hang on to MRTB and see how it does for me once my hair is corrected. It seems like it has GREAT potential.

(@IDareT'sHair - posted a review on how it went for me)



divachyk said:


> All you Joico MRTB users, help! Okay so I applied a good amount on my hair. It soaked into my hair and I immediately started to question because I'm like hmmm, I like to see conditioner residue on my hair to know I've used enough (crazy, maybe). I'm now under the steamer and it truly feels like it's doing absolutely nothing! In feeling around in my roots and my hair, it just feels blah. Barely feels moisturized. Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions but when does the moisture goodness start to happen?


----------



## hannan (Apr 10, 2011)

Count me in! Will continue to dc AT LEAST 1x per week. I usually overnight dc or use a little heat and leave overnight. 

Dced last night with kbb mask and a bit of wheat germ oil. I've had better results. It was good but not as great as when I add safflower oil or even nothing at all.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Monday delightful DCers  

Welcome @[email protected] and DayDreamist 

Welcome to round 2 hannan 

I thought I was ging to DC over the weekened but it didn't happen. Going to DC with ORS replenishing in a little while.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ooops...didn't realize there was a part 2 I had to sign up for.  Ok, part 1 was so successful for me (length! length! length!) that I have to keep going.  I DC'd on Saturday with ORS Replenishing for 30 minutes under a dryer.  I really think I'm getting better results by using heat and alternating between a protein and a moisturizing DC each week.  Thanks for the challenge.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Apr 11, 2011)

DC'd Saturday night with the last of my Queen Helene & oils mix. Washed with Aphogee Shampoo & Giovanni SAS Shampoo, quick conditioned with HE Break's Over & Victoria Secret So Sexy (that stuff smells hevenly!) ACV rinsed, then blow dried and flat ironed with my Joico iron.  My mix for the next month will be Elasta QP Soy Oil DC & WGO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Ladies In a Few:

Will DC for about 30 minutes tonight under Dryer with Cathy Howse UBH and then will Steam for about 30 with Jasmine Avacado & Silk Under Steamer.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 11, 2011)

I would like to join as well.  I've been DC'ing with Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner for protein every week and I add a protein DC ORS Hair Mayo every other week in addition to my moisture DC.  I like the Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner but since I am just about out, I am thinking about trying a different product.  Haven't decided on what I will try just yet but thinking about a Carol's Daughter product.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 11, 2011)

You can add me
I dc'ed last night with alter ego with garlic mixed with hempseed oil no heat cause i was lazy. I just left it in with a cap for a couple of hours and rinsed.


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 11, 2011)

Count me in, pretty please.  I need to up my deep conditioning game.  I think I'll DC once a week alternativing between protein and moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Apr 11, 2011)

Poo'd last night using Design Essentials moisturizing poo then DC'd with ORS Replenishing for about 3hrs. no heat


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 11, 2011)

DCed w/ SSI banana brulee while I did my workout. I definitely won't repurchase


----------



## leiah (Apr 11, 2011)

divachyk - I didn't have great results DCing with joico moisture recovery balm, but when I use it as a rinse out conditioner (the instructions on the bottle say to leave it on for 5 minutes) I am a lot happier with it.  I still don't think it's worth repurchasing though.  I think my hair is too fine to benefit from it because it says it's for coarse hair.  Who knows.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 11, 2011)

@leiah - my ng is Kentucky fried chicken crispy dry today. Won't be repurchasing either from the looks of it. Although it took me a couple of tries with Kenra before I learned how to use it correctly and reap all the benefits that most rave of. ETA: I'm undecided but I doubt I return the product at this point. I might give it a go once more (my hair is somewhat coarse). If it works, great if not, great. I'll just KIM.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 11, 2011)

Am I added to this challenge again...


I will steam on Wed...Just braided my hair after bathing it in coconut oil and my Shea butter miracle mix.


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 12, 2011)

DCed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, raw honey, alma, maka, brahmi powders, aloe vera juice for 2 hours, after an Aphogee 2-Step treatment. Hair feels luscious. Will DC again on Wednesday.

Will henna later on this week.  Hair responds very well to this particular combination of treatments.


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 12, 2011)

Checking in - been DCing with Joico Moisture Balm.  My hair has improved vastly - snipped off all the crispy ends and they're bahaving really well!  Can't wait for my next DC!


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies: today I cowashed w/ Jason's Natural Jojoba Conditioner and DC'ed w/ ORS Hair Mayonaisse (I was due for a light protein treatment). I mixed 2 drops of hemp oil with it. came out good


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2011)

Will steam with sweet almond oil in a bit then do an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Will steam with sweet almond oil in a bit then *do an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein dc.*


 
Shay72

Hey Shay, do you follow-up with a Moisturizing Conditioner after using this overnight?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay, do you follow-up with a Moisturizing Conditioner after using this overnight?


IDareT'sHair
I cowash in the morning with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I cowash in the morning with a moisturizing conditioner.*


 
Shay72

I Love that Protein DC'er.  I was wondering. 

Imma hafta' pull that out and then follow up with Claudie's Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Apr 13, 2011)

DC's today for about two hours using ORS Mayo with a lil' HELTR.


----------



## Napp (Apr 13, 2011)

dced with baba de caracol intensive. my hair feels great!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 14, 2011)

DC'd tonight with a bunch of stuff i needed to get rid of...finished off with one n' only restorative mask...


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2011)

Like cheseatiara, I put together some DCs that had tiny amounts left in the container. So, I'm sitting with a mix of BFH Shea Almond and BFH Barberry Sage, with a tube of Schwarzkopf Smooth Express.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to DC on dry hair with Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner


----------



## TruMe (Apr 14, 2011)

DC'ed overnight with Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner.  Finished the container and now I am on the search for another product to try.  I liked the Mixed Chicks product so I may just stick with that one but I do want to try out Carol's Daughter.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2011)

Tonight Kenra calls and awaits me.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 14, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> DC'd tonight with a bunch of stuff i needed to get rid of...finished off with one n' only restorative mask...



What did you think of the one n' only?  I bought it as well but haven't used it yet.

Any reviews you can provide will be very helpful.  Please be sure to post your reggie with it as well!

Thanks!!!


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so I DC'ed on Sunday night with the Henna n' Placenta pack.  I co-washed with Motions Conditioner (cleaning out the stash) and then applied the entire pack.

While sitting with 2 shower caps on my head for a non-heat DC, I decided to do a little research on the Henna n' Placenta and see what talk if any was on LHCF to see if it was anyone's go to product.  Well what I read and found had me all kinds of confused.  I read that it caused cancer and that it increased hormones in women (not a direct quote) so here I am after about 2 hours (I'm a very lazy DC-er) with this product on my head and I'm like well dayum what's going to happen with this.

So taking no caution to the wind I continued to sit with it.  Finally many hours later I rinsed it out, applied Knot Today as my leave in, did some quick detangling and started my box braids for my braidout.

I used a mixture of Knot Today, Aphogee Essential Oils, and water in a spray bottle to keep my hair moist.  I used Jojoba Oil to seal, applied a mesh end wrap and perm rods (pink, white and gray).  I let this air dry over night and then the following day sat underneath a hood dryer for about 20 minutes.

. . . .This seems long. . .sorry.  Anyway I didn't unbraid my hair immediately I used my braids as my protective style as long as I could.  I finally unbraided my hair a few minutes ago and. . . . . .my hair is so incredibly soft!!!  My crown is very long so the style needs to be tweaked a bit, but It's not excessively shiny and it's so soft.

So I'm at a dilemma. . . to use the cancer causing Henna n' Placenta again or move on to another item and hope that I get the same results. . . *H-E-L-P!!!!!!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow night with Jasmine's Avacado & Silk Deep Conditioner in "Hello Sugar"


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 15, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to steam tonight!! Too tired. But I did smooth in my coconut oil/rosemary/jojoba/Grapeseed mix on my scalp, hair and ends.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA this week ladies, godzchildtoo quasimodi you've have been added 

Dcing now with ORS replenishing 

Napp your bun is looking luscious! so pretty


----------



## Aireen (Apr 15, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Trying to co-wash for the first time and I'm liking the process so far. I'm trying to swing my hair towards the super moisturized side without products on dry hair to see how my hair feels. I also want to use up the products I have so far so I'm DCing for 30 minutes with AO WC.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just did my usual DC on dry hair w/ AO HSR mixed w/ vatika oil. Also used the Aphogee 2min Reconstructor.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

Wash with KeraCare moisturizing sulfate free poo/Hollywood's Beauty Argan oil Hydrating Mask 35min/Yucca cream,lotion leave-in/sealed with Walnut & Pumpkin seed oil mix...Lightly oiled scalp with Brahmi ...JBCO on edges.....

*Hair is super soft,very moisturize & tangle free.

Hollywood's Beauty Argan Hydrating Mask (in the jar)..Not bad for $7.99....It worked extremely well on my hair..ITS A KEEPER.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steam tomorrow night with Jasmine's Avacado & Silk Deep Conditioner in "Hello Sugar"


 
Under the Steamer now with Jasmine's Avacado & Silk in _Hello Sugar_


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

Currently deep conditioning on dry hair with Suave Humectant + Mane n Tail +Jojoba + Peppermint


----------



## divachyk (Apr 15, 2011)

halee_J, I agree that Napp's bun is gorgeous!

I didn't get around to having date night with Kenra last night. Tonight is chill time with the dh and date night with the dh tomorrow. Kenra is jealous but will get its turn no later than Sunday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 16, 2011)

Doing good, I have some henna on my head as I type and sitting under my conditioning cap letting it marinate. After taking this out I will be doing a DC and putting in my curlformers. I may come back with a picture later.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 16, 2011)

Just rinsed out my Amla treatment and will be DCing overnight with Dabur Vatika Virgin Olive Hair Mask.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 16, 2011)

DC'ed today for a super long time with SE MegaSilk. And my final decision on that ORS Hair Mayo: ITS TRASH OMG I found my receipt and that garbage is going back to the nearest Walmart. I usually dont return hair products but I want my $10.68 back. It smells horrid and when I washed my hair today I still smelled it from last week! WTF


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dcing right now with AE mixed with peppermint oil and feeling so relaxed doing so


----------



## winona (Apr 16, 2011)

Last night I overnight DCed with AOHSR and AORM


----------



## hannan (Apr 16, 2011)

Dced today with shescentit avocado conditioner. Is that even a dc or is it a rinse out? Note to self: squeeze out conditioner into jars because the bottle kept slipping out! 

 for me!


----------



## greenbees (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm DC'ing overnight with Silicon Mix with a touch of the Bambu Silicon Mix added in.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2011)

I will be dcing with steam with Claudie's Reconstructor and later with cassia.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 17, 2011)

Ooh may I join? I haven't done a challenge all year! I DC weekly, usually on Saturdays. Yesterday I mixed Ouidad deep treatment with my oil blend. I'm on a three month personal mission to just be consistent with my products and see how my hair responds. I cut close to 2 inches at the beginning of this year. Although I haven't done a length check, I think I've gotten the length back based on how it hangs wet. Trying to get to full APL by end of July, and I think consistency is the key.

Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dcing (finally) with my trusty con argan oil intensive treatment.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 17, 2011)

just tried a new combo and I love it!!  Dc'd with ORS replenishment added honey, wheat germ oil and coconut milk for 45 min w/o heat.  my hair is ridiculously soft and I will do this again next sunday!


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm deep conditioning under my plastic cap with Optimum Care Anti-Breaking Therapy Conditioner.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 17, 2011)

Dc'ed with alter ego and hempseed oil.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 17, 2011)

DC'ed with AO HSR and ceramide mix today.   Last Sunday did a rhassoul clay treatment with herbal teas & coconut milk as a hair spa treat!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yesterday I prepoo'd with Suave Tropical Coconut and JBCO.

Then later DC'd with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment, JBCO, & few drops of Tea Tree Oil.

That combo worked real well because my hair came out silky.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 18, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Just rinsed out my Amla treatment and will be DCing overnight with *Dabur Vatika Virgin Olive Hair Mask*.


 

I must say I was pleasently suprised by this DC. It made my hair feel super soft and strong at the same time. Amazing what you dig up from  your stash; I wonder why I never used this in the beginning(darn my love of conditioners.)


----------



## godzchildtoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Did Aphogee 2 minute for 15 minutes on Friday and then DC'd with Yes to Carrots Hair Mud Mask overnight, no heat.  I still love YTC, but can't wait to use it up so I can try the Moroccan Oil treatment.  Oh, and that big jar of CPR in my stash.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 18, 2011)

DC'ed with ORS Hair Mayo for 30 mins last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2011)

Will DC tomorrow.

30 minutes under dryer with Cathy Howse UBH DC'er
30 minutes under Steamer with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 18, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> DC'ed today for a super long time with SE MegaSilk. And my final decision on that ORS Hair Mayo: ITS TRASH OMG I found my receipt and that garbage is going back to the nearest Walmart. I usually dont return hair products but I want my $10.68 back. It smells horrid and when I washed my hair today I still smelled it from last week! WTF


 
@SuchaLady I know! That used to be my favorite protein conditioner until they changed the formula. Now, it just smells nasty! 

Giving myself a hot oil treament now. Will let it stay for 30 minutes or so. Then I'm gonna plop some Aubrey Organics GPB for another half hour under the heating cap. Will finish up with an hour DC of Lustrasilk Shea Butter conditioner mixed with maka, fenugree, and hibiscus.  I think I might steam my moisturizing conditioner.  Ummm-hmmmm.  I think I must might.


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2011)

Pre poo with Mahabhringraj,Wash with Amla,Neem cream poo,Herbal Hair Mask 20min,Rinse with Argan con,RedKen Dc 45min,BF leave-in,Sealed with Walnut oil....


Nourishing Herbal Mask ingredients-Australian pastel pink clay,Rhassoul clay,Aloe vera juice,Organic raw honey,Virgin olive oil,Virgin Hemp-seed,Grapefruit seed ex,Silk protein,Brahmi,Jaswand-Hibiscus powder,Black willow bark,Marshmallow root,Sunflower seed oil,Aloe leaf,Chondrus crispus,Althea..Preservative/paraben free...

*Hair feels nice & fluffy...The key to this mask is to add it separate to your fav cond....For a perfect rinse.

*I will do this treatment once a month during spring.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 18, 2011)

deep conditioning tonight with my new One 'N Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask!!! Hope it's great!


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 18, 2011)

quasimodi said:


> @SuchaLady I know! That used to be my favorite protein conditioner until they changed the formula. Now, it just smells nasty!
> 
> Giving myself a hot oil treament now. Will let it stay for 30 minutes or so. Then I'm gonna plop some Aubrey Organics GPB for another half hour under the heating cap. Will finish up with an hour DC of Lustrasilk Shea Butter conditioner mixed with maka, fenugree, and hibiscus. I think I might steam my moisturizing conditioner. Ummm-hmmmm. I think I must might.


 
It was so awful! I want to try the Silk Elements Mayo but Im not sure if thats protein or conditioning


----------



## halee_J (Apr 19, 2011)

DC'ed with ORS last friday and will DC with it again today.


----------



## Lita (Apr 19, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> deep conditioning tonight with my new One 'N Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask!!! Hope it's great!



chelseatiara  Give a review when your done....I like to hear others experience with this product.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 19, 2011)

Lita
What is the name of the Nourishing Herbal Mask that you use? It sounds interesting.


----------



## Lita (Apr 19, 2011)

cinnespice said:


> Lita
> What is the name of the Nourishing Herbal Mask that you use? It sounds interesting.



cinnespice  Hi! The Mask is called NOURISHING HERBAL HAIR MASQUE- by,Butters-N-Bars.com....

Its a little gritty../That is why I suggest adding it/in a separate bowl with your favorite conditioner..For a easy rinse-out/even better treatment.

*Once you use it/Must keep the rest in the REFRIGERATOR!

PLEASE KEEP US POSTED/IF YOU DECIDE TO TRY IT.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you. I think i might try and switch up with my beloved alter ego. I have to explain to my mother why there are so many hair products in the fridge now


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 19, 2011)

Lita said:


> @chelseatiara  Give a review when your done....I like to hear others experience with this product.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita http://www.youtube.com/user/bananabunneh?feature=mhsn#p/a/u/0/7aOH0e8VQww  my first video so dont be too harsh!


----------



## leiah (Apr 19, 2011)

Only had a litttle bit of my rusk sensories dc left so i put it on my ends before i got into the shower
then DC with baba de caracol
finished with a horsetail and nettle tea rinse.  

the combo of conditioner and tea was the perfect mix of strength and moisture.  felt just like aphogee 2 min reconstructor

got huge fluffy hair and its a shame I did it right before bed and had to tuck it away in a bun


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> Lita http://www.youtube.com/user/bananabunneh?feature=mhsn#p/a/u/0/7aOH0e8VQww  my first video so dont be too harsh!



chelseatiara You did very well...I subscribed & gave a comment too!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2011)

DC take me away. Seriously....doing my hair is so relaxing and I am ready to relax. I will steam with sweet almond oil then do an overnight dc with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 20, 2011)

DCing right now under my steamer with Alter Ego on my scalp and Skala Ceramide on the length of my hair.


----------



## winona (Apr 20, 2011)

DC with steam for 30min Ayurvedic Condtiioner:  coconut milk, Ilippe Strengthening Conditioner, Tulsi, Fenugreek


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just remixed my Shea Magic with coconut oil, avocado, castor oil, EVOO, Grapeseed and lavender and orange essential oil. I put it in the sun to melt it a bit after stirring the ingredients. I co-washed yesterday. I may steam tomorrow.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 21, 2011)

I left my V05 Herbal conditioner mix on for 30 mins or so as I finished watching the Rangers play so I guess I DC'ed.  It was definitely not intended as I usually do my DC's on the weekends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow with Jasmines Avacado & Silk in: "Hello Sugar"


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 21, 2011)

I lied, I ended up steaming tonight!! LOL With my Shea Magic Mix and Shea Moisture's Deep Reconstructive Mask. Moisture, moisture, moisture...


----------



## godzchildtoo (Apr 21, 2011)

I DC'd with YTC Mask tonight, under the dryer for 30 minutes!  I used it up...yes!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 21, 2011)

DC'd this week with BFH Ginger Macadamia.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2011)

Ordered some BFH - can't wait to use it. I will stick with Kenra until I get a TU in a few weeks. It's the only thing that's doing me good during the stretch so rather than wasting my other new, wanna-try-soon because I haven't used them before items (such as BFH and HV when they arrive; BM DC; Joico Intense Hydrator, Alfaparf, etc) I'll hold off and hang on to them until freshly TUd.


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 22, 2011)

DC'ed with the One 'N Only Hydrating mask...it's still feels nice but more like a moisturizing protein treatment? and the restorative mask feels like a protein moisture treatment lmbo


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 22, 2011)

I so need in on this challenge!! I did a much needed protein treatment to stop some breakage which worked but now my hair is so dry! I really need to gain some consistency with deep conditioning so I'm joining.

I'm going to DC 1x a week or every other week for the minimum of 30 minutes with a shower cap under my Pibbs hooded dryer (need to start using that thing more.)
I'm going shopping in the morning for some hair goodies and am going to try to get my hands on some Mizani Moisturefuse and H20 Intense night treatment -- will probably have to get the Kerafuse and Hydrafuse online.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 22, 2011)

I found some Mizani!  Went to a local BSS and they had the entire line even the True Textures stuff. I bought the Moisturefuse, H2O Intense, Kerafuse and Hydrafuse. Thankfully they happened to have a 20% off sale on the Mizani line because this stuff ain't cheap. It will probably last me all year.

Today, I'm going to wash my hair early for this week (because the dryness is driving me crazy) with a regular sulfate shampoo, condition with the Moisturefuse while I shower, and then condition with a mix of the Kerafuse and Hydrafuse under my Pibbs dryer (finally going to get some use out of that thing). I might use the H2O Intense tonight depending on how moisturized my hair feels.

EDIT: I ended up skipping the mid-conditioning step. After DC'ing, I rinsed it out and applied some of the H2O Intense then braid my hair up to air dry.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Ravengirl welcome to DDDC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2011)

Getting Ready to Steam with Jasmines Avacado & Silk in:  Hello Sugar


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm gonna wash late tonight. I think I'll use BFH Ginger Macadamia again.


Ended up using BFH Pistachio Cream conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2011)

The roots feeling a little thirsty. I might just shampoo quick like and apply some condish for the duration of my shower, rinse, leave-ins, air dry to hold me over until Sunday. I can count on one hand how many times I've done this. Not a fan of it but hey, it'll be aight to hold me over for a few days, I suppose. *shrug*


----------



## greenbees (Apr 22, 2011)

So I'll be using Alter Ego Garlic Treatment tomorrow for the first time (I feel like a buy a new deep conditioner every week, but I can't help it )!!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 23, 2011)

Did a henna gloss and DC'ed with ORS replenishing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 23, 2011)

Didn an Amla treatment yesterday and DCed with Paracute Coconut and Garlic conditioner. The DC was really thick and it felt like my hair would be coated once I rinsed it out, but surprisingly my hair was really soft.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 23, 2011)

DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo last night (plastic cap for 1hr). Followed it up w/ Elasta QP fortifying conditioner. My hair feels strong & soft.


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 23, 2011)

ilovee using JBCO in DCs  my scalp is still moisturized even after washing it out and when igo to flat ironing


----------



## quasimodi (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, ladies.  Deep conditioned earlier this week with GPB and then 
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and raw honey and oils.  Also hennaed.  Going to _*attempt*_ twist extensions today.  Hopefully, they'll turn out all right.  I've been watching youtube videos and reading threads on braid maintenance like crazy and I think I have the technique down and procedures down pat.  But, first I'm soaking my hair in a mixture of apple cider vinegar and hot water, so I dont' get the itchies.

I'm not big on going to salons or even having other people touch my hair, so if I can get really skilled, it'll solve my problems of having a protective style and keeping my hands out of my hair.  I'll keep them in for 3 to 4 weeks.   I think that's long enough.  I don't to worry about matting.  

Oh, and I'll still be deep conditioning, too.


----------



## winona (Apr 23, 2011)

Currently on the dryer for 30min with  AOHSR, AOWC, AORM, Avocado Oil, Shea (nilotica)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 23, 2011)

Last night I quick washed, oil rinsed, conditioned and the result - not bad. It's good enough to hold me over. I didn't detangle last night. Just air dried, threw on satin scarf and today my top layer is nice and smooth but it's like ooo-weee under that layer though.  My DC session calls. Likely will do it Mon since tomorrow is Easter.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 23, 2011)

NO SCHOOL WORK THIS WEEKEND!!!

So I pampered my hair today. I prepoo'd with Avocado Oil, JBCO, & Deva Curl One (trying to use this condish up..)
Cowashed and then dc with ORS Hair Mayo (can't use this stuff by itself so I mix a few things with it) Rosemary Oil, Suave Tropical Coconut, and Jojoba Oil...
My hair felt strong prob. because of the ORS Hair mayo. I needed to follow up with something more moisturizing so I mixed Deva Curl One, raw honey, AOHSR, and Peppermint Oil together. Man talk about stimulating. I felt so refreshed from the peppermint.
I don't feel like washing it out now so I will early in the morning and rollerset.


----------



## gigi2011 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just steamed dc'd with Silk Elements Megasilk -Intense Conditioning Mayo, with a splash of hemp seed oil (left over from an oil rinse) and honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2011)

Steamed Today for about 45 minutes with Karens Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Steamed with Rhassoul clay and will follow up with a steam with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been DCing with Aussie 3 min for 30 min and Aveda dry remedy treament for 30min (wed and sun)


----------



## Napp (Apr 24, 2011)

i dced with praital silk work cream and did a rollerset. so far its my favorite.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am DCing at the moment using LeKair, Giovanni (2 kinds), and EVOO that has been sitting with garliac. I am under the conditioning cap and will be for a total of 45 mins....


----------



## SailorSuccess (Apr 24, 2011)

DC'd last night with ORS Hair Mayo


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 25, 2011)

count me sooooooooo in for this challenge!  currently DC'ing once a week using a steamer.  using deep moisture treatments w/o protein since i henna monthly. rotating curl junkie rehab  deep moisture and my honey child's olive you.  love em both.......and used the curl junkie yesterday


----------



## halee_J (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard coyacoy  The only strengthening treatment you use is henna? Interesting, Are you natural? I wish I could do that but my relaxed hair loves protein. I do henna ~every 6 weeks and weekly mild protein treatments. Enjoy the DDDC


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally got my Hair Veda ship notice on Friday --- oh boy, here comes some new goodies. TU next week, hopefully. I'll Kenra again this and next week. Then on to using new prods and keeping my Kenra for deep stretch.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

DCing with Lustrasilk mango and shea cholesterol + aloe vera gel + jojoba and peppermint oils


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dcd over the weekend with se megasilk the olive oil version. My hair loves this stuff. I am also glad that I discovered he long term relationship leave in
 This stuff is awesome.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Washed with KeraCare moisturizing poo/RedKen Dc/Sealed with Argan,Sesame & Walnut oil....


*My hair shed like crazy this weekend because-I used a pain patch on my arm (caused dry skin/flaky scalp) My skin & scalp /have been doing so well this year...YOU LIVE & LEARN...

*My hair & skin is back on track NOW! I had to do a lite blow dry...It was so crazy.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 26, 2011)

Still DC'ing 2 times a week. 

Just did a protein treatment and will DC overnight with AOHSR mixed with my ceramide oils and adding castor oil this go round!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 26, 2011)

I will be DCing tonight with AE garlic conditioner...


----------



## B3e (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm going to try a mayonnaise DC treatment this weekend as opposed to the 2-step. Any ladies have experience with mayo...the kind for sandwiches not the yellow one with seeds from the beauty section. I'm curious and excited!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 26, 2011)

OT: Got my HV shipment in yesterday; hurry up TU. The vatika frosting smells divine. The sitrinillah DC seems super creamy and yummy too.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 27, 2011)

DC'd on dry hair last night with AOHSR and EVOO. I've been getting so many compliments on how healthy my hair looks....thanks to these DC's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

DC'ing this morning under Steamer.  30 minutes with AE Garlic and 30 minutes with KBB Hair Masque


----------



## crvlngrhair (Apr 27, 2011)

DC'd last night with a mix of One N Only hydrating mask & the restorative mask. Co washed with Hair one argan oil


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 27, 2011)

Checking in! I'm about to DC on dry hair...well, almost dry.  I'm going to dampen my hair w/ aloe vera juice first, THEN DC w/ LS shea butter mango. I'll sit under the heating cap for about an hour.

HHG


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2011)

Steamed with sweet almond oil, applied Claudie's Protein Conditioner which will remain in overnight, will cowash in the morning with Oyin's Honey Hemp.


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks @halee_J!  So glad to be in this challenge....also in the 'use your stash' challenge and i am targeting conditioners and a great big bag of BAQ henna 
I am natural although with that said my hair wasn't a big fan of protein even when i was relaxed....it could still only stand about one healthy dose per month - go figure, right? erplexed cuz i hear from a lot of ladies with relaxed tresses that more protein than less is best.  also and btw, protein free condish is not all that easy to find - they are out there for sure but most condish i normally find in the store have protein.  since henna is so heavy in protein, i just use it once a month and then a protein free condish for the rest of the month.  i have 4b/4a hair and live where it is really hot for most of the year so my hair gets extremely dry...for me it's all the moisture infusion baby!  





halee_J said:


> Welcome aboard @coyacoy  The only strengthening treatment you use is henna? Interesting, Are you natural? I wish I could do that but my relaxed hair loves protein. I do henna ~every 6 weeks and weekly mild protein treatments. Enjoy the DDDC


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 28, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Steamed with sweet almond oil, applied Claudie's Protein Conditioner which will remain in overnight, will cowash in the morning with Oyin's Honey Hemp.


mmmmm!  that sounds deelish!!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 28, 2011)

DC'ed for 30 mins under a hooded dryer with Curl Junkie Daily Hair Conditioner last night.  I normally do 15 mins so it was a struggle to stay under there for an additional 15 (I hate the dryer).  Anywho, I'm not sure I like this conditioner as a DC'er nor a detangler.  It does make my hair feel real soft after I wash it out.  Oh well, I will finish this bottle and then move on.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 28, 2011)

coyacoy it is really hard to find a protein free DC, but I find there are some DC's with mild proteins, like silk and collagen that are moisturizing.The replenishing conditioner from ORS is one, ever tried it? My hair is weird, my natural hair doesn't like protein, but the relaxed hair loves it. The ORS condish seems to work on both. Have you ever done a henna gloss? Now that I'm 7 months post relaxer I find that my ng doesn't like the full strength henna.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 28, 2011)

I deep conditioned with alter ego again. I made my mother try it mixed with the hempseed oil and she keeps walking around the house saying "my hair is so soft". I'm looking to straighten my hair this weekend and see how it turns out so i will be dc'ing with with oil and trader joe's overnight wash it out in the morning and dc again with heat for a 30 minutes.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 28, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing, 1hr no heat.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 28, 2011)

Pre-poo/DC with megasilk and wgo overnight


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 28, 2011)

DCing at the moment with Giovanni SAS and 50:50 with a tbs of Safflower Oil.....will sit under the heating cap for like 45mins and cool off for 15 mins


----------



## winona (Apr 28, 2011)

Tonight Dced under Mastex(med) for 1 hr with Ayurvedic Conditioner


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 29, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @coyacoy it is really hard to find a protein free DC, but I find there are some DC's with mild proteins, like silk and collagen that are moisturizing.The replenishing conditioner from ORS is one, ever tried it? My hair is weird, my natural hair doesn't like protein, but the relaxed hair loves it. The ORS condish seems to work on both. Have you ever done a henna gloss? Now that I'm 7 months post relaxer I find that my ng doesn't like the full strength henna.


yes, i love a henna gloss!! i haven't tried it any other way actually just becase i know it will dry my hair out something terrible and i am not in it for the color ........i haven't tried ORS, but I see it popping up frequently on this board and others (i think one of the 'best dc' threads). hmmmmm, you have me intrigued, halee_J; i might just have to try it once i finish using up some of my other products!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 29, 2011)

I used the last tiny bit of my BFH Custom DC and made up for it with JMRB for my DC. It was just what I needed.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 29, 2011)

Will be Dcing tonight with Curl Jinkie Curl Rehab


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 29, 2011)

Usual routine...poo'ed last night with my favorite Chargin Valley poo bar and DC'ed overnight with AOHSR mixed with my ceramide oils. 

Applied rosehip seed oil, Giovanni Direct leave in, and a tad of KCCC to my braids.  Will be doing a braid out later on!


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I used the last tiny bit of my BFH Custom DC and made up for it with JMRB for my DC. It was just what I needed.



Brownie518 You better get some more before the sale ends..APRIL 30,2011..CODE-BEAR at check-out...


Jasmines Bath And Beauty is having a sale.Code-mommy at check-out & you get a free sample..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Y*ou better get some more before the sale ends..APRIL 30,2011..CODE-BEAR at check-out...*
> 
> 
> Jasmines Bath And Beauty is having a sale.Code-mommy at check-out & you get a free sample..
> ...



Lita -  I just remembered that this morning, thanks!!! You know I'mma hit that up!!

 I already ran through Jasmines!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 29, 2011)

DC'ing with Oyin Whipped Pudding and EVCO on dry hair overnight. Will wash out very early in the morning.... and twist and curl for my photoshoot later in the afternoon !!!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was about to steam and my steamer overheated and started spitting out water like crazy!!! I had to steam with a towel!  I hope I can fix it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 29, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Will be Dcing tonight with Curl Jinkie Curl Rehab



Decided to leave the dc in overnight out of pure laziness...


----------



## divachyk (Apr 30, 2011)

O/N DCd with Kenra. This morning my hair felt super soft. Attempted to roller set. Apparently I was feeling quite accomplished. Yep, that quickly fizzled as the roller setting attempt got underway.

ETA: Received my BFH shipment today. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2011)

divachyk said:


> O/N DCd with Kenra. This morning my hair felt super soft. Attempted to roller set. Apparently I was feeling quite accomplished. Yep, that quickly fizzled as the roller setting attempt got underway.
> 
> *ETA: Received my BFH shipment today. Can't wait to use it!*


 
divachyk

What Did you Get From Bear Fruit Hair?


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 30, 2011)

DC'd last night with my staple AO HSR for 2 hours w/ plastic cap (no heat).


----------



## divachyk (Apr 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> What Did you Get From Bear Fruit Hair?


IDareT'sHair



Ginger Macadamia Conditioner
Pistachio Cream Deep Moisturizing Conditioner
Desert Moisturizer & Leave-in Conditioner
Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
divachyk

Well....next time you gotta try the _Cleansing Conditioners_ i.e. Yarrow and/or the Cottonseed 

The Cleansing Conditioners are Wonderful!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 30, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I was about to steam and my steamer overheated and started spitting out water like crazy!!! I had to steam with a towel!  I hope I can fix it.



prettyhair73 I hope your steamer is alright


----------



## SailorSuccess (Apr 30, 2011)

DC'd last night with Moisturfusion and Replenishing Pak


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 30, 2011)

DC'd today using curl junkie moisture rehab following my monthly henna....steamed each - henna for 60 and curl junkie for 35....braided it up as my PS using the deep moisture method for the first time.....will see whether the braids will hold up the whole 4 weeks with regular weekly washes and DC's .....


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 30, 2011)

@halee_J 

I took it apart. I'm gonna let it chill for a few days. that tripped me out. But when it got shipped for my move from Cali to ATL, the idiot movers just threw everything in bog boxes. When it got delivered they had me sign something saying I received everything so they could leave and of course I found the damage AFTER I unpacked it!! 



halee_J said:


> @prettyhair73 I hope your steamer is alright


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 30, 2011)

I did get some Mango Shea butter today from the Atlanta Natural Hair show....it smells goos. Check out www.pureshea.com. He has lots of flavors of pure Shea, sops, oils and scrubs.


----------



## divachyk (May 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - will do.  Thx for the suggestions.


----------



## s1b000 (May 1, 2011)

I'm checking in and updating with a new pic. Although I've come a long way, I see that I really need a trim, but I'm scared to get it done and loose length needlessly. Anyway, although I'm not real good about updating weekly, I am doing my weekly DCs. Under the dryer now with Alterna Caviar. Still taking my Cap 'n Energy, moisturizing and doing a lot of protective styling. My latest styling aid is the Goody Spinpins.


----------



## halee_J (May 1, 2011)

s1b000 very nice! looking good lady  Don't be afraid to trim, find someone you trust, or do like I do, DIY. There are a bunch of vids on YT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2011)

DC'ing Under the Dryer Now with Cathy Howse UBH (Protein Treatment).  Will Steam Later with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avacado & Silk in:  _"Hello Sugar"_


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2011)

Plan to use Shea Moisture's Detox Masque but haven't thought too much beyond that.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 1, 2011)

DC with Aveda Dry Remedy Treatment 30 min w/heat and 30 min w/o heat


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



divachyk  Glad your order came...Please give a review....I like to hear others results....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hannan (May 1, 2011)

Dced last night with SSI tea tree grapefruit blah blah blah. I have yet to rinse it out.


----------



## divachyk (May 1, 2011)

Lita - will do! I will use them the first or second wash after my TU which will be done on Wed.


----------



## halee_J (May 3, 2011)

DCing tonight with ORS replenishing


----------



## chelseatiara (May 3, 2011)

Will be DC'n tonight again with the One N' Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask for a few hours, then i will be oiling my scalp with castor oil and wet wrapping.... A week ago i used the restorative mask so i think im good on protein ^.^


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 3, 2011)

Continuing my Shea mixture application, but i alternate with the coconut oil mix. I never have my hair down anymore. It's been up since March. I won't let it down again until June, if i even decide to let it down. I got a 20 year class reunion in September so I am going to make it to BSL by then!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 4, 2011)

I will be DCing tonight with AE garlic mask on my scalp and ORS replenishing or Skala SOS emergency on the length of my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

Will Steam tonight with: Jasmine Avacado & Silk in Hello Sugar and a little Ceramide Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 4, 2011)

I know I'm late but can I join? I always DC weekly


----------



## divachyk (May 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair and others - I lost my original posting (on cell ph) so this one is way shorter. I finally asked stylist why she steams with cap and she indicates it traps moisture better that way although with or without is both acceptable. I will test this theory and report back. Will steam with and without to see if there is a noticebale difference.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

divachyk

Thanks Girl for Checking into this and Volunteering to "Test It Out"  

Please Report Back!


----------



## divachyk (May 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Thanks Girl for Checking into this and Volunteering to "Test It Out"
> 
> Please Report Back!



I got you T (IDareT'sHair)  

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (May 4, 2011)

Will steam with sweet almond oil then dc overnight with Sitrinillah or Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 4, 2011)

DC with Alter Ego and WGO mix under hood dryer 30 min and DC with Joico Moisture Balm under Steamer 20 min.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2011)

I think tonight I'll DC with some AE Garlic and Smooth Down Butter Treat.


----------



## TruMe (May 4, 2011)

DC'ing right now with ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## godzchildtoo (May 4, 2011)

I DC'd for 8 hours + overnight with CJ Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix.  My hair felt super weird this morning.  I was trying to switch to natural stuff in hopes of getting a growth spurt for the summer.  I was so excited to move on to one of the products LHCF members rave about.  I don't know if this was it.  Maybe I'll try the Moroccan Oil or CPR or NTM mask next week.  I was so excited.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 5, 2011)

Anyone ever threw an egg in their DC? I'm very tempted to do so after I read a thread about dominican salon products. THe ladies said they got great results when the got the egg conditioner. I'm not a product junkie and I wont be running out to buy anything just yet so whatever I have I make it work and was wondering if any of you ladies ever done this.


----------



## winona (May 5, 2011)

Dced with Illipe Strengthening Conditioner for 1 1/2hrs under Mastex


----------



## godzchildtoo (May 6, 2011)

Ok I DC'd again last night with Mizani Renew Strength Masque.  I think I love it!  I sat under the dryer with it for 30 minutes with a plastic cap and my hair was so tame and wonderful afterward...minimum breakage.  It may become a staple.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 6, 2011)

DC'd with HV sitrinillah for 1hr under my thermawrap and evolve self warming conditioning cap.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 6, 2011)

I have definitely been slacking on all of my challenges.  I need to get back on track. I really want to try some Dominican dcs and I have a lot of dcs that I haven't really tried yet. I need to get it together.


----------



## Lita (May 6, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> Anyone ever threw an egg in their DC? I'm very tempted to do so after I read a thread about dominican salon products. THe ladies said they got great results when the got the egg conditioner. I'm not a product junkie and I wont be running out to buy anything just yet so whatever I have I make it work and was wondering if any of you ladies ever done this.



DayDreamist I have used an egg..But,I like egg yolk powder better..The application is very smooth,so is the rinse-out..I like to mix it with my light conditioners & add hibiscus powder to it for (excellent) strong fluffy,thicker results.....After that I run a moisturizing dc threw-it for a second & it doesn't affect the beautiful results....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 6, 2011)

Is it bad to DC everyday (alt. moisture and protein DCs) for a couple of weeks to give your hair like a jump start? I DC last night and my hair still feels dry (now that my hair is dry).


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2011)

I know Bee Mine is having a Mother's Day Sale. Any others? Me Hungry For Conditioners....ahem, at Discounted Prices...Otherwise, I'm not buying until the stash is low.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 6, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I know Bee Mine is having a Mother's Day Sale. Any others? Me Hungry For Conditioners....ahem, at Discounted Prices...Otherwise, I'm not buying until the stash is low.



Shescentit - 20% off  MOTHER2011
Jasmine's - 25% off   hairluv


----------



## halee_J (May 6, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Is it bad to DC everyday (alt. moisture and protein DCs) for a couple of weeks to give your hair like a jump start? I DC last night and my hair still feels dry (now that my hair is dry).



YoursTrulyRE everyday is a bit much I think 2x a week is my personal max. How often do you DC now? Maybe adding in a cowash between DCs would be beneficial, or even cowashing then DCing I think IDareT'sHair does this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2011)

halee_J

You're Right!  I do.  I have dry hair so I always either CoCleanse or CoWash and then Deep Condition.

Yup.  That's exactly what I do.  

I only 'shampoo' either neutralizing or clarifying.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 6, 2011)

Lita said:


> @DayDreamist I have used an egg..But,I like egg yolk powder better..The application is very smooth,so is the rinse-out..I like to mix it with my light conditioners & add hibiscus powder to it for (excellent) strong fluffy,thicker results.....After that I run a moisturizing dc threw-it for a second & it doesn't affect the beautiful results....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
i will try the egg powder asap!!  i appreciate this info, i've really been trying to figure out a good balance between moisture n protein DC


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 7, 2011)

I deep condition yesterday with Shea Buttter Cholesterol, Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment, JBCO, & Avocado Oil. It was VERY moisturizing!


----------



## winona (May 7, 2011)

Giving myself a hair spa today
Hot Oil Treatment with steam for 30min and Red Palm Oil
Wash hair with Anita Grant Babbassu and Amla Poo Bar 2X 
Apply Roux PC
Apply Roux Mendex PIBBS for 15min at 50
DC with AOHSR and AORM


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Shescentit - 20% off  MOTHER2011
> Jasmine's - 25% off   hairluv


What I've heard about these are: Shescentit - Banana Brulee. Any others? Jasmine's - Avocado Conditioner and Cream Rinse. Any others? 

*ETA: Found the list that Brownie518 provided sometime ago....*
*Okra Reconstructor* 
*Marula Hemp Balm *
*Fortifying Masque* - will definitely try the new formula 
Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer 
Moisture Mist 
Avocado Conditioner

I need to reup on the bolded and I'll be getting the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream as well. 

*ETA: Found @IDareT'sHair list also....*
Not all at once, but at some point

Okra Reconstructor
Marshmallow Hair Cream
Banana Brulee _*everybody should try/buy this at least once*_
Fortifying Masque
Coco Cream L-I

*want to try the Marula, Pumpkin DeFrizz*         

*And @Lita's List.....*
 Banana Brulee was OK,Seyani butter my fav from her & Avocado cond as a rinse of light cond treatment.....


----------



## Meritamen (May 7, 2011)

I'm doing a pre-shampoo treatment with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol and coconut/sesame oil mix under the dryer for an hour to let the coconut oil sink in better. After my wash I am going to deep condition under the dryer with Mizani's Kerafusa and Hydrafuse mixed at 1:3 ratio.


----------



## B3e (May 7, 2011)

Currently marinating under my DC mix (aloe + mayo). First off...bad combo, I should have used the mayo straight haha, but my stupid brain is currently leading the marbles today so...gotta try it out  Will let you know how that goes....


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 7, 2011)

Today was a simple wash day for me.  I washed with CON red, then DC'd with Joico Intense Hydrator mixed with my ceramide oil mix under the steamer for 20 minutes.  Did my acv rinse, leave in, moisturizer, sealed, and it's in six braids now. I'm done for the weekend.


----------



## B3e (May 7, 2011)

So...my hair is still in cornrows so I can't say what that DC did for me, but it made me realize that I don't mind having the Aphogee 2 step around in addition to mayo. But then again, I definitely didn't do straight mayo and have nothing to test my hair's feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2011)

Deep Conditioning (Steaming) Tonight with Jasmines Avocado & Silk in Hello Sugar.

ETA:  Using Cathy Howse UBH under Dryer for 20 minutes First, then Steaming with Jasmine


----------



## coyacoy (May 7, 2011)

steamed with Kendra MC on one side and Joico MR on the other....results pretty much the same, but I think i liked the Kendra better.  going on thought it would be the Joicoerplexed but not so much.....will def use both again though!  going strong with the weekly DCs!!


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2011)

The dh took off to just chill with me on tomorrow so I will not be doing my hair. I will take in the day with him instead. No hair doing. Just LHCF surfing.


----------



## halee_J (May 8, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2011)

Got some cassia in now. Will follow up with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy. I will steam both.


----------



## cinnespice (May 8, 2011)

I deep conditioned with alter ego and hempseed oil. I'm trying to keep the conditioner junkie at bay especially since i'm running low on alter ego.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 8, 2011)

Dcing with silicon mix Pearl. My first time using Dominican conditioners. Hope I like it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 8, 2011)

Currently doing a pre-poo with evoo in prep for the following:

Poo
Oil Rinse
DC - trying out a honey glycerin dc tonight, we shall see how it goes!
       (1/4cup honey + 1/4cup glycerine + dash of oil of my choice)


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> i will try the egg powder asap!!  i appreciate this info, i've really been trying to figure out a good balance between moisture n protein DC



DayDreamist Cant wait to hear your results....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## s1b000 (May 8, 2011)

Checking in, dc'd today with moisture velvet after p-poo overnite with 3 more inches. Also trying new supplement with Seabuckthorn which is supposed to help hair skin and nails.


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 8, 2011)

Been a while since i've checked in but I'm keeping up with my DC's. I took out my twists on Wednesday. My hair was feeling a bit funky. I DC'd with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab on Thursday. Then I did it again on Saturday. Hair was still feeling funky so today I rinsed with ACV and washed with my antia grant kelp and ylang ylang poo bar. Hair was really soft. Now I'm DC'ing with my marshmallow Anita Grant cubes. I ran out of clay though so there's a section of my head that's not covered well at all.lol. Fingers crossed for soft supple hair


----------



## TraciChanel (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I'm under the heating cap now with LS shea butter+mango cholesterol cond. I also put a bit of raw honey on the front perimeter of my hair. I think I'll stay under the heat cap for about an hour.

HHG!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

Steamed tonight for 1 hour with Jasmines Avocado & Silk in _"Berries & Cream"_


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steamed tonight for 1 hour with Jasmines Avocado & Silk in _"Berries & Cream"_



*lightweight jealous - I want that scent.*

I'll be using my BFH Custom DC tonight.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 11, 2011)

DC with Alter Ego on scalp and Joico Moisture Balm on length.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> DC with Alter Ego on scalp and Joico Moisture Balm on length.



Nice combo!! That used to be my routine!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> **lightweight jealous - I want that scent.**
> 
> I'll be using my BFH Custom DC tonight.


 
Brownie518

Gurl......It's Only One "Click" Away. 

Gone and Hit "Pay Now" and it can all be yours too!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl......It's Only One "Click" Away.
> 
> Gone and Hit "Pay Now" and it can all be yours too!



 You are turrible!!!


....I know  I got it on my list!! 

I need to remember to put that Afroveda Jojoba Emu in your box!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> You are turrible!!!
> 
> 
> ....I know  I got it on my list!!
> ...


 
Brownie518

Ooooooo Thanks Gurl....  That's Might Nice of You!


----------



## divachyk (May 11, 2011)

I hate to wash off the salon sleek/shiny/sheen but it's nearing time to wash. Would normally do it tomorrow but dh and I plan to go to the beach this weekend, so I'm kicking the can down the road until Sat/Sun.


----------



## Shay72 (May 12, 2011)

Doing an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein dc.


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

Pre poo with Ayurvedic & Coffee oil,Washed with Amla Neem cream sulfate free poo,Brahmi powder,Hibiscus & Egg powder mixed with BF for 15min (was nice & creamy),Dc RedKen 20min,Nioxin on scalp #8 for 3min,BF Desert leave-in,Sealed with Sesame seed oil,Lightly oil scalp with Heavenly Ayurvedic hair oil,JBCO on edges....


*Some sections of my hair (ENDS) needed extra attention so I added Mozeke protein treatment on the last 4inches & it did the job....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 12, 2011)

DCing under my wig with AE Garlic treatment on the scalp will rinse out when I get home later and will DC the length of my hair with Jessicurl WDT for a few-hours.


----------



## gigi2011 (May 12, 2011)

Steamed for 30 mins on Tuesday w/ a little Trader Joe's nourish spa left over from my pre-poo, Kenra moisturizing conditioner and honey. Hair felt like cotton


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 12, 2011)

Is it bad that I DC overnight and was too lazy this morning to wash it out so it will still be in my hair all day?


----------



## Phaer (May 12, 2011)

still dc'ing. I steamed this past weekend with some left-over cholesterol mixed with coconut oil. I am removing my twist today (I was supposed to keep it in for the whole month, but I am too impatient). I will be trying out my hairveda sitrinilla (sp?) after a protein treatment (ORS Hair Mayonnaise)


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 12, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Is it bad that I DC overnight and was too lazy this morning to wash it out so it will still be in my hair all day?


  If so We're both bad I fell asleep with the DC in my hair and didn't have time to wash it out  this morning. Luckily I've been wearing wigs so I just slapped that sucker on and kept it moving.


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 13, 2011)

I did a co-wash this morning on my braids only with my Shea Moisture conditioner/Castor Oil mix. This afternoon I received my shipment from Vitacost of my huge container of EV Coconut Oil, Apricot Kernel Oil, Avocado Oil and Sage Essential Oil. 

I added the AKO, avocado and sage to my Shea/Mango Shea Butter/EVOO/EVCC/Castor/Sunflower Oil mix.


----------



## coyacoy (May 13, 2011)

co-washed Wednesday and sat 40 minutes under the steamer with my honey child's olive you.  Afraid that I am beginning to see a little breakage, so stepping up my moisture game.  I think it may be because i was getting in the habit of applying oil after a wash without a leave in or moisturizer first! A-duh!!  what did i think was going to happen!?  Hoping I can turn it around quickly hence the plan to DC twice a week.  Fortunately, it appears to just be a few hairs; hoping i don't continue to see broken hairs!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 13, 2011)

DC'd for 2hrs ( got caught up doing house work) with conditioning hair treatment from Le Boutique De Fluertzy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

Will Steam Tomorrow After Henna/Indigo with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2011)

Was at Sephora and got a few samples of Ojon Restorative Masque. Anyone using and/or have used this?


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 15, 2011)

I DC'd with AOHSR overnight. Will wash out later this morning.


----------



## winona (May 15, 2011)

DCing currently with steamer for 30min.  I havent been updating as I should but I am dcing at minimum 1X a week


----------



## chelseatiara (May 15, 2011)

Used ORS replenishing conditioner for the first time today...smelled nice and citrus-y ...made my hair stronger and moisturized... im just unhappy with my haircut for  some reason though :/ maybe because it's summer and i want to go short........idk........


----------



## coyacoy (May 15, 2011)

DC'd yesterday using steamer with Bear Fruit Pistacio DC


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2011)

Will be steaming with Claudie's Protein DC today.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 15, 2011)

Did a MT protein treatment yesterday followed by KBB luscious locks hair mask mixed with my oil blend under steamer for 30 minutes. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Vintageglam (May 15, 2011)

Dc'd today with Aveda products which I love 
- Prepooed with Aveda damage remedy
- Washed scalp with Aveda scalp benefits
- Steam DC'd with Aveda Dry remedy

Beautiful products, going back next week for a deep tissue massage so will stock up


----------



## halee_J (May 15, 2011)

Doing a clear rinse, will DC with ORS replenishing for at least an hour


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2011)

Today was first wash post relaxer TU. Clarified (Quantum Clarifying). Protein under hood dryer (Ion Effective Care Treatment). Currently steaming DC (Kenra). Hair felt great upon rinsing out Ion. I know some do not follow up with a moisture DC. I might be tempted to do the same the next time I use it. Hopefully my hair will be kind to me once I'm fully air dried. Hoping my TU took well. The first wash post TU is tell all to let me know if my TU was a hit or miss.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 15, 2011)

I am currently under my dryer dcing with Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting Condish, some JBCO and honey all mixed together.

Wanted to do a black tea rinse today...but forgot to buy black tea.


----------



## Aireen (May 15, 2011)

Deep conditioned for my pre-poo while sleeping and deep conditioning right now.  I'll update more often I promise.


----------



## godzchildtoo (May 15, 2011)

I DC'd overnight with Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing treatment.  It was fabulous!  Last time I didn't like it, when I used it under a dryer.  This time it felt great.  This might become a staple, alternating with Mizani Renew Strength Reconstructing Masque for protein.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2011)

I DC'd with Jasmine's new Hibiscus conditioner. Loved it!! My hair rinsed very moisturized, detangled, and so silky!!!


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2011)

Operation 1st wash post TU completed. Hair feels great. Now, on to trying my new goodies next wash.  OT: Purchased Ouidad detangling comb. Love how it navigated through my under processed areas of hair along the shaft.


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 15, 2011)

Still washing weekly with Chargin Valley shampoo bars and DCing with AO HSR and my ceramide oil mix...good stuff !


----------



## AlliCat (May 16, 2011)

DCing with a mix of Redken Heavy Cream + honey + jojoba oil + peppermint oil


----------



## SuchaLady (May 16, 2011)

DC'ing now with my SE Cholesterol. I need to enjoy it now since I will be kicking it out of my regimen when it's all finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

Steaming Now with Karens Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2011)

Will steam with a moisturizing deep conditioner. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

Yeaterday..Pre poo with Ayurvedis oil mix,Wash with sulfate free poo,Used Herbal Ayurvedic Mask & added brahmi powder,Mustard,Pumpkin seed & Walnut oil mixed with BF 5min,Dc with Darcy's pumpkin con 35min,applied Shea smoothie cream,Lightly oiled scalp with Mahabringraj & sealed with Sesame seed oil.....JBCO on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

Lita

You Are a Ayurvedic Scholar/Genius!

Gone & Get Your Mix On!


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You Are a Ayurvedic Scholar/Genius!
> 
> Gone & Get Your Mix On!





 I wish I was a Ayurvedic scholar..lol Because my hair seems to love the powders in the spring & Summer...So I'm trying to get my Indian on..

 before the seasons end...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

Lita said:


> I wish I was a Ayurvedic scholar..lol *Because my hair seems to love the powders in the spring & Summer...So I'm trying to get my Indian on.*.
> 
> before the seasons end...Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

I'm proud of the way you Mix Yo' Mix 

You are Truly a Mix-Master


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Will steam with a moisturizing deep conditioner. Not sure which one yet.


 
Oops meant to say I will be doing an overnight dc with a moisturizing dc


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 18, 2011)

Lita  I almost bought the powdered egg as you suggested but it look as if it had been on the self at my local grocery store for years and then on top of that they wanted 15 bucks for that old dusty 8 oz can!!!  If it wasn't so old looking I would've considered it.  Still looking but on amazon that seems like the going price for dried eggs.  
P.S my mom just found an Indian grocer and I think I'm gonna try somethings out.  you make it sound so great!


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> Lita  I almost bought the powdered egg as you suggested but it look as if it had been on the self at my local grocery store for years and then on top of that they wanted 15 bucks for that old dusty 8 oz can!!!  If it wasn't so old looking I would've considered it.  Still looking but on amazon that seems like the going price for dried eggs.
> P.S my mom just found an Indian grocer and I think I'm gonna try somethings out.  you make it sound so great!



DayDreamist Keep us posted if you you decide to try it.(egg powder)....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I'm proud of the way you Mix Yo' Mix
> 
> You are Truly a Mix-Master



IDareT'sHair



...lol...I'm trying...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 18, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm in a sew-in until July, so I will be DCing 1x a week.


----------



## halee_J (May 19, 2011)

Did a protein tx for ~15min with Alfaparf rigen + aphogee 2min. Dcing now with ORS replenishing.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 19, 2011)

Hi ladies...
I overnight dc'ed last night w/ LS shea butter mango+raw honey+aloe vera juice. The  raw honey got a bit sticky overnight, so I washed out this am w/ aveda brilliant shampoo and rinsed w/ aveda brilliant conditioner. sealed w/ jbco.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

DCing my hair with a mixture of some leftover DC that I had in the frig, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, and a squirt of EVOO and Safflower Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2011)

I DC with Jasmine's Hibiscus for 1 hour under a plastic cap. Nice!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 20, 2011)

DC'd with SSI fortifying mask (new formula) under a plastic cap,self heating cap and thermal wrap for 1 1/2 hours. Although this is a protein DC my hair is so soft, loving it.


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 21, 2011)

Greenhouse effect with my coconut oil mix. Washing in the a.m. About to order me a Derma Roller too.


----------



## coyacoy (May 21, 2011)

DC'd today under steamer following henna treatment....steady with the weekly DCs


----------



## MrsLepe (May 21, 2011)

Please count me in   i will deep condition every Thursday alternating between NTM Mask and ORS Pak   I started today


----------



## halee_J (May 21, 2011)

Welome to DDDC MrsLepe


----------



## divachyk (May 21, 2011)

Tomorrow is HairVeda Sitrinillah for the very first time. Ooooh, can't wait! I will steam with it for 45 mins, allow hair to cool down for another 15 mins. Will post results tomorrow.


----------



## MrsLepe (May 21, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Welome to DDDC MrsLepe


Thank you Halee! My hair felt wonderful today!!! Got my 9yr old daughter under the dryer DC now


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 21, 2011)

Dcing overnight with silk elements megasilk in olive.


----------



## halee_J (May 22, 2011)

MrsLepe said:


> Thank you Halee! My hair felt wonderful today!!! Got my 9yr old daughter under the dryer DC now



You got your 9yr old to sit still under the dryer?  I can't stay under there more than a few mins before I start to squirm  She's making me look bad


----------



## Lita (May 22, 2011)

Pre poo oil mix.washed with sulfate free poo,MIXED TOGETHER-Brahmi powder,Hibiscus powder,Yogurt powder,Burdock root powder,Goat milk powder,Gotu kola powder & TW con left on for 10min,Dc RedKen 30min,KBB milk,Sealed with Sesame seed oil...Lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 22, 2011)

DCed tonight with Jasmine's avocado and silk conditioner  I love this stuff!


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2011)

Steamed with rhassoul clay then followed up with a steam with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2011)

Tonight I steamed with Hairveda Sitrinillah and my hair feels amazingly great! Very, very soft! IDareT'sHair, I see why this DC is considered your boo!


----------



## TruMe (May 23, 2011)

DC'ed last night with Curl Junkie BeautiCurls Daily Hair Conditioner.  Not a favorite, just trying to finish the bottle.  Will definitely be going back to beloved Jane Carter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2011)

Steamed this Afternoon with Jasmines Avocado & Silk in_ Berries N' Cream_

divachyk

I *Heart* that Stuff.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 23, 2011)

Clarified in sections, oil rinsed w/ sunflower oil, DC'd w/ ORS Replenishing Conditioner, grapeseed oil on top of that w/heat for 30 min then I put on a scarf over the shower cap and then a towel over that.  Kept that on for a few hours and my hair felt super duper soft


----------



## gigi2011 (May 23, 2011)

Just dc'd for 30 mins under my steamer with GVP Conditioning Balm and honey. Niiice!


----------



## halee_J (May 24, 2011)

DC'ed today with ORS replenishing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 25, 2011)

Did a protein treatment with GVP Joico Kpak, then DCed with jasmines avocado and silk conditioner. These 2 are AMAZING!

Eta: I took out my sew-in because it started to pull too tight on my hairline( it was on a net and it was shifting), so I'm back to DCing 2x week.


----------



## Shay72 (May 25, 2011)

Will be doing an overnight dc with Shescentit's reformulated fortifying masque.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 25, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Will be doing an overnight dc with Shescentit's reformulated fortifying masque.



Shay72 - please let me know how you like the new formula!!


----------



## TeeSGee (May 26, 2011)

I don't know if it's too late to join, bun i'd like to join in.. 

I DC 1/wk alternating moisture and protein.

Kenra MC
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm 
Joico KPAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
AOGPB


----------



## halee_J (May 26, 2011)

Hey TeeSGee  You can join at anytime, welcome and Happy DCing


----------



## TeeSGee (May 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey @TeeSGee  You can join at anytime, welcome and Happy DCing


 
Thanks @halee_J... today i washed with diluted shampoo, condition with AOGPB for 30 mins on Damp hair..rinse and DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for 1 hr.. applied leave-ins and air dried, then blow roots straight.. will do a braidout or bantu knot on dry hair..


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 26, 2011)

DC-ing as I type with Alter Ego Garlic condish for the first time....will see how it goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2011)

Deep Conditioned Friday with Jasmine Hibiscus DC'er in:  _"Hello Sugar"_


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 29, 2011)

Deep Conditioned yesterday with Anita Grant Rhassoul


----------



## Lita (May 29, 2011)

(YESTERDAY) Pre poo with Mustard & Coffee oil,washed with sulfate free poo,Dc with Design Essentials sulfate free moisturizing cond..BF Desert leave-in & a little coconut cream hair-dress towards the ends,lightly sealed with sesame seed & a little JBCO mix on scalp...Hair feels nice,soft & not weighed down......



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wheezy807 (May 29, 2011)

Last night I dc'ed for 25 min. with two caps using S.E. Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2011)

Used Komaza's Hair Strengthener followed with Hairveda's Step 2 of Methi Sativa (moisture conditioner). Will be steaming that in a bit.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 29, 2011)

been workin with ORS Replenishing lately......it's okay....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 29, 2011)

DCd overnight with Jasmines A&S mixed with Vatika frosting. I must say this was a superb combo and a heavenly sent to boot. I think I finally found my staple DC


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2011)

DCed today with AE Garlic Condish + HN Moisture Boosting Condish(trying to use up this one, doubtful that I will be repurchasing)


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> DCd overnight with Jasmines A&S mixed with Vatika frosting. I must say this was a superb combo and a heavenly sent to boot. I think I finally found my staple DC



13StepsAhead - what scent was the Avocado & Silk? She has the best scents!!! 


I DC'd with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing this weekend.


----------



## divachyk (May 29, 2011)

Back home from an exhausting weekend get away visiting family. My hair is in need of some major TLC. I live in Northwest FL where it's HOT but the South Florida sun is HOTT with two t's and parched it. My TLC plans: I will start off by warming some evco and applying it to my hair tonight and letting it sit overnight and all day tomorrow while I enjoy my day off. I will then try out my CON Argan shampoo that I scored while out of town. If I'm motivated, I will use Ion Effective Care treatment for 20 mins (with plastic cap, under the dryer). Then, I will steam my hair for 45 mins. I want to try a new conditioner that's in my stash but my hair needs something that's tried and true to replenish moisture so I will use AE Garlic on ng and Hairveda SitriNillah or Kenra - not sure which at this time - on the length. Just whichever I decide. Both are . After steaming, I will let my hair cool for 15 mins. Rinse, then air dry.


----------



## halee_J (May 30, 2011)

Did a clear rinse, now DCing with ORS replenishing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 30, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> 13StepsAhead - *what scent was the Avocado & Silk?* She has the best scents!!!
> 
> 
> I DC'd with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing this weekend.



Brownie518 it was Banana Buttercream :lovedrool: and it's amazing I love her scents, but this is one of my favorites.


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2011)

Ut-oh, hair wash day may be postponed. I have the nerve to feel like I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 31, 2011)

I've been a bad girl  for trying something when I already had a method that worked. Okay I started cowashing more than usual and instead of doing twist, I started doing twist then the next two washes I would wet bun. I did this for about a month. Well my fine hair can't take that. I spent 1hr and a half detangling small knots that formed in my hair. Mine you I kept my hair thoroughly moisturized and sealed. 
I didn't see an excessive amount of hair loss and most I think were shed hairs but I'm scared I lost some progress (I'm almost APL). I'm gonna stick to what I know best my hair can not dry wet unless in twist or braids. Lesson learned!!! 

I Dc'd last night with ORS Replenishing Conditioner and JBCO.
I guess I'll find out if I did damage my hair next weekend when I get my hair straighten and ends dusted.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I dc'ed on Sunday w/ LS Shea butter, mango under the heat cap for an hour and a half (after co-washing with jason's natural organics jojoba conditioner). I sealed my damp hair with jbco and used a bit of grapeseed oil on the perimeter of my hair and let it airdry. Still going well so far...


----------



## divachyk (May 31, 2011)

I'll be back hair active after this cold runs its course.


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'll be back hair active after this cold runs its course.



divachyk  Feel BETTER 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (May 31, 2011)

Lita, thank you my friend. HHG to you also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow morning with either Jasmine Avocado & Silk or Enso Naturals Cocao Deep Recovery Treatment.


----------



## halee_J (May 31, 2011)

Hey divachyk, hope you feel better, definitely keep that head dry


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2011)

Hey ladies  Since the weather is warming up I decided to put my wig aside and I'm back to bunning. This will allow me to co-wash more often, so I will have to re-asses my need to DC 2x a week, but I will definitely DC at least 1x a week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm having a rough day at work so doing my hair always makes me feel better. I will DC under my steamer tonight with AE garlic mask on my scalp and Jasmine's Hibiscus DC on the length of my hair (wild Strawberry).  This will be my 1st time using the Hibiscus DC, but I’m sure I will love it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2011)

I will steam with sweet almond oil then do an overnight dc with a moisturizing conditioner. I'm thinking it will be sitrinillah.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 1, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm having a rough day at work so doing my hair always makes me feel better. I will DC under my steamer tonight with AE garlic mask on my scalp and Jasmine's Hibiscus DC on the length of my hair (wild Strawberry).  This will be my 1st time using the Hibiscus DC, but I’m sure I will love it.



Ok, So I looove  this DC it's actually better than the avocado and silk (but not by that much). It had AMAZING slip as I was putting it on my dry hair and rinsing it out. I even used a little as a leave-in so we'll see how that feels when my hair dries in the morning. There is one con, that strawberry scent was way too much for me and I love strawberry scents; It smelled good at first,but then it became a bit much for me. Jasmine's is def my staple line for moisturizing DC's.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 1, 2011)

Light protein tx with Alfaparf real cream and DCing now with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its hot as I don't know what out so I'll do my hair late tonight and DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Doing a protein treatment with nexxus emergencee then an overnight DC with silicon mix bambu.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 2, 2011)

Did a protein treatment for 30 mins using ORS Hair Mayo and followed up with a moisturizing DC'er for 30 mins using Curl Junkie Daily Hair Conditioner on Monday evening.

I was trying to find a replacement for the ORS Hair Mayo that is more natural.  Any suggestions ladies?  I only want a light protein as just about all my products that I use contain some type of protein in them anyway.  Thanks!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2011)

TruMe have you tried Aubrey organics GPB? I really like this as an all natural protein conditioner. And you can find it locally (Whole foods or the vitamin shoppe)


----------



## TruMe (Jun 2, 2011)

13StepsAhead - No I haven't.  Thanks, I am putting that on my list to purchase for the next protein session.


----------



## Phaer (Jun 2, 2011)

Cowashed with LTR and steamed with Sitrinilla this morning.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jun 3, 2011)

DC for 2 hrs with Queen Helene mixed with oils then cowash with Aussie moist and did wet bun.. hair is still moisturized a day later..


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2011)

Just dropping by to say hello. I'm still battling my cold, although it's getting better. I'm just straight up without energy. I MUST pull it together on tomorrow and wash because wow, I'm so so overdue.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2011)

In this heat my hair feels so dried out. I will admit that I havent been up to doing my hair much but I am still making progress. I am doing to try and jump on it these last few weeks before my hair goes bad and before my HYH challenge ends at the end of June.

I am about to clarify, wash with CON, and then do a moisturizing DC no added protein. MOISTURE MOISTURE MOISTURE!!!!!!


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jun 4, 2011)

DC'd under the dryer with Mizani Renew Strength Reconstructing Masque for 30 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow with Jasmine Hibiscus DC'er in _Hello Sugar_


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't post in a while but I'm still DC'ing weekly...with AO HSR and my ceramide mix!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't get my hair straighten this weekend or ends trimmed. I'm doing my hair and  my two daughters hair and I need a break. I'm thinking about getting a natural weave for the rest of the summer..............

DC'ing this morning with Shea Butter Cholestorol & Avocado Oil.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 5, 2011)

DC'ing with SE Conditioner. My Megasilk is on sale! Im getting like 3! They dont last as long as I want them to. I seriously think I use too much conditioner =/


----------



## halee_J (Jun 5, 2011)

SuchaLady I'm pretty heavy handed myself. I use enough that all of my strands feel coated  No point in skimping on conditioner and end up not getting good results.


Did a light protein with Aphogee 2min, DCing now with ORS replenishing.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 5, 2011)

halee_J I am sure to coat my strands as well. But $10 conditioner + college student is like  . Lol Im going to try not to use as much next time and see how my hair feels because I seriousy use like globs on sections that arent even huge. 




halee_J said:


> @SuchaLady I'm pretty heavy handed myself. I use enough that all of my strands feel coated  No point in skimping on conditioner and end up not getting good results.
> 
> 
> Did a light protein with Aphogee 2min, DCing now with ORS replenishing.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 5, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> halee_J I am sure to coat my strands as well. *But $10 conditioner + college student is like * . Lol Im going to try not to use as much next time and see how my hair feels because I seriousy use like globs on sections that arent even huge.



SuchaLady Say no more, understood  Have you tried ORS replenishing conditioner? Its relatively cheap, there are packs for like $1.50, bottles too I find it works well.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 5, 2011)

halee_J I Its on my list for my next hair haul! 



halee_J said:


> @SuchaLady Say no more, understood  Have you tried ORS replenishing conditioner? Its relatively cheap, there are packs for like $1.50, bottles too I find it works well.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jun 6, 2011)

sign me up if its not too late to join..........


----------



## TruMe (Jun 6, 2011)

DC'ed last night with Curl Junkie Daily Hair Conditioner.  Finished the bottle and will not be repurchasing.  Going to grab me some more of my beloved Jane Carter conditioner this Wednesday for my mid-week wash but I do need to find a good DC'er.


----------



## winona (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang I have been horrible at updating.  I currently have a garlic treatment on my scalp and oiled my hair with Sweet Almond oil.  I will sit under my heating cap for 30min before shampooing. I will DC with steam for 1hr on air dried hair


----------



## halee_J (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey IslandDiva08  added ya. What DCs are you using?


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I dc'ed on Friday w/ ORS Hair Mayo (mixed w/ my last tiny bit of LS Shea butter mango). I left it in overnight and co-washed it out w/ jason's natural's jojoba conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Steamed with cassia followed by steaming with a souped up Sitrinillah. It had gleau oil and honey added to it. I love this dc and it needs nothing but the additives make it even better.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 6, 2011)

I finally pulled myself together and wash yesterday after being on hair hiatus. My hair was bone dry leading into the session. I clarified, treated with Ion Effective Care for 20 mins, rinsed, then pulled out my beloved Kenra to ensure I got a good DC. Steamed for 45 mins. Allowed it to sit for another 30ish while working around the house. Soft results every time.


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it too late to join in? I DC twice a week and would love to be a part of this challenge.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to DDDC HairGroupie!  What DC's do you use?


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks!! I use Baba de Caracol Dominican conditioner and Salerm Wheat Germ. Most times I mix those with lighter conditioners (Trader Joe's Nourish Spa or HE Hello Hydration) to stretch them out a bit. I DC with my Heat Therapy Wrap for 1 hour 2x per week, but I am trying to step up my game and invest in a steamer this month.


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2011)

Yesterday-Washed with keraCare sulfate free poo,Dc with JBB Hibiscus cond 15min,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in,Sealed with Sesame seed & lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...Hair is nice,soft & fluffy.....


*Today Dampen hair with water & applied Blue Malva Wildflower Honey Anti Breakage lotion..Hair is very silky....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 7, 2011)

Lita, Is the Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in you use by Enso? Would you recommend it? TIA! 



Lita said:


> Yesterday-Washed with keraCare sulfate free poo,Dc with JBB Hibiscus cond 15min,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in,Sealed with Sesame seed & lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...Hair is nice,soft & fluffy.....
> 
> 
> *Today Dampen hair with water & applied Blue Malva Wildflower Honey Anti Breakage lotion..Hair is very silky....
> ...


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jun 7, 2011)

washed with shea moisture coconut and Hibiscus Shampoo and DCed with oyin honey hemp conditioner mixed with Honey, Castor Oil, Homemade Ayurvedic Oil, and Wheat protein, with a Small amount of Wheat Germ Oil (I am on the "Keep It Simple Challenge,"so i have to get really creative with my DC mix).......sat under the steamer for 30 mins.


----------



## leiah (Jun 7, 2011)

I DCed with universal una bomba on saturday and then followed up with the rinse with avocado.

I loved it and i'm mad at myself for cowashing yesterday and getting rid of it

Got lots of dominican conditioners to try out


----------



## theneolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Don`t know whether or not I officially joined this challenge, but I`ve gotten more serious about my hair care regimen as of late -- I`m currently DCing (for 2 hours) with just a plastic conditioning cap and using Aubrey Organics HSR -- I DCed with this last week as well and absolutely loved the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow after work with Jasmine Hibiscus DC'er in _"Hello Sugar"_


----------



## halee_J (Jun 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  T, you're really loving that Jasmine Hibiscus DC. Who is this by BFH?


----------



## halee_J (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey theneolution  posting in here is a great way to stay accountable  I added ya to da list, I'll be looking out for your posts


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 7, 2011)

Polished off a bottle of Chi Keratin Mist and a bottle of conditioner. Now I have to wade through the Shea Moisture leave-in spray.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm about to DC with AE Garlic condish overnight.....


----------



## choctaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Still doing dc with ayurvedic pastes


----------



## Lita (Jun 8, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Lita, Is the Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in you use by Enso? Would you recommend it? TIA!



TraciChanel  Yes,its by ENSO & I do recommend it...A little goes a long way & still use your regular leave-in on top...

*If you decide to try it (Please give a review) THANKS...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steam tomorrow after work with Jasmine Hibiscus DC'er in _"Hello Sugar"_



IDareT'sHair I'm in love with Jasmines Hibiscus Dc & My hair smell eatable...lol...

*I just did another Dc with JBB Hibiscus Dc for 45min..Hair feels AWASOME....I used enso anti breakage lotion,BF desert leave-in & Sealed with Sesame seed oil....

*Will do a light blow-dry later...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm in love with Jasmines Hibiscus Dc & My hair smell eatable...lol...
> 
> *I just did another Dc with JBB Hibiscus Dc for 45min..Hair feels AWASOME....I used enso anti breakage lotion,BF desert leave-in & Sealed with Sesame seed oil....
> 
> ...



I agree jasmines DC's are awesome and they snell great! The A&S and hibiscus are now my staples. And the hibiscus works great as a leave-in


----------



## Lita (Jun 8, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I agree jasmines DC's are awesome and they snell great! The A&S and hibiscus are now my staples. And the hibiscus works great as a leave-in





13StepsAhead    Next wash I will use it as a leave-in...Thanks..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ let me know how it works for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2011)

halee_J

BFH = "Bear Fruit Hair"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2011)

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine Hibiscus DC'er in _"Hello Sugar"_


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2011)

My hair is partially texlaxed (I guess that's what it would be called) from under processed TUs. I would like them to be corrected for uniformity but then again, I don't because I love the thickness of that area of hair. So, if I can figure out how to manage it, I will remain texlaxed. I'm trying to focus on conditioners that work for naturals. Anyone have experience with the following: Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream Conditioner? I read where some naturals really like this product.


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 8, 2011)

Currently doing a 1 hour DC with Baba de Caracol Intensive Treatment mixed with honey. I'm using my Heat Therapy Wrap.


----------



## gigi2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Steamed for 30mins with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment w/olive oil and honey.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dc'd with Claudie's Protein dc.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 9, 2011)

Just washed out henna, DCing now with ORS replenishing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Shampooed my hair (with nu gro) ad will be DCing overnight with AE garlic mask on my scalp and Jasmine's Hibiscus in Wild strawberry.


----------



## leiah (Jun 10, 2011)

Made an amla & brahmi paste


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 11, 2011)

DC'ed Thursday overnight w/ AO HSR. Washed out Friday am. Sealed my damp hair w/ grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow with Jasmine Avocado & Silk in _"Berries N Cream"_


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 11, 2011)

I need to use up my restorative mask. I like this stuff municipal has like no slip hwell


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 11, 2011)

Just rinsed out the jasmines dc and left a little in as a leave-in then sealed with oil. I never did an overnight dc with it, but I'm truly amazed by the performance.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 11, 2011)

Steaming with Hairveda SitriNilla 

Today I purchased VS So Sexy Nourish Shampoo, Conditioner and Mask --- SMELLS good but let's hope it has more substance/benefits than just smell.


----------



## Rotasaruai (Jun 11, 2011)

*Okay, it's been awhile  ,*
*I wanna join the challenge part II. I did well for part I. I DC'd about an hour ago with Silicone mix. Looking to try others*


----------



## greenbees (Jun 11, 2011)

I gave my hair a protein with Dudleys DRC 28 and I followed up with old faithful, the Silicon Mix.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey ladies  checking in. I just steamed my hair with HSR.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jun 12, 2011)

Yesterday I pre poo'd/detangled with La Boutique de Fleurzty Conditioning Treatment. I didn't have enough to finish my whole head so I used my Curl Junkie repair me on the section that didn't get the Fleurzty. After that soaked into my hair, I mixed my Enso Cocao Deep Conditioner with honey and slathered that onto my detangled hair (it was in braids). Then I washed. Then I DC'd with my Curl Junkie Curl Rehab. 

Throughout the week I DC'd one other time earlier in the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2011)

Steamed a Minute ago in Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk Deep Conditioner in _"Berries N Cream"_


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I haven't been keeping up with this challenge as well as I could. I've done a lot of quick washes last minute so deep conditioning has not been a priority. I just relaxed my hair though so I'll be DCing more frequently. I made MBL but won't be claiming it yet until I'm more confident in the length which will probably be near or by my next relaxer. I'll make more updates in the future since I feel bad for not updating these challenges I committed myself to. I think for my next wash I'll be using my ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 12, 2011)

DC'd today under steamer using Bear Fruit Pistacio DC.....still going strong with the weeklys!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Will be dcing in a bit with a protein dc. Not sure which one...wait I may only have one. I will come back in and report what I used later.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 12, 2011)

I DCd over night with Creme of Nature's Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment.  First time using this product and I really took a chance by leaving it in over night but I was soooo tired!  Good thing its freakin awesome


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 12, 2011)

I just DC for 2 hours with Salerm Wheat Germ Mask.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 12, 2011)

That sounds absolutely delish!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Steamed a Minute ago in Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk Deep Conditioner in _"Berries N Cream"_


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been deep conditioning regularly, sorry for not updating.  I've been trying to use up the products I have, so there is no real regimen for me.  However I have a question.  How are any of you ladies who are braided up for the summer or otherwise DC your hair?  I would like to maintain my moisture but I just need some ideas.

TIA!

ETA: I'm in box braids with extensions.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 12, 2011)

I DCd with Jasmine's Hibiscus and added some of Claudie's Deep Moisturizing since there was only a bit left in the jar of Hibiscus. Added some grapeseed oil, too.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Will be dcing in a bit with a protein dc. Not sure which one...wait I may only have one. I will come back in and report what I used later.


 
Fell asleep but plan to dc with SSI's Fortifying Mask.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 13, 2011)

I DC'd Friday with AOHSR mixed with Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment. Together they are a powerhouse!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Fell asleep but plan to dc with *SSI's Fortifying Mask*.


 
I DC'd with this on Friday for 1.5 hours and it left my hair so soft. This made HG status for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I DC'd with this on Friday for 1.5 hours and it left my hair so soft. *This made HG status for me*.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Really Curly? I'll hafta' pull mine out real soon and check it out. 

Holy Grail Status uh??? That's saying a Whole Lot.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Really Curly? I'll hafta' pull mine out real soon and check it out.
> 
> Holy Grail Status uh??? That's saying a Whole Lot.


 

IDareT'sHair It's that great. This is only the second product on my HG list so you know that says alot. It's so good I no longer need to use Komaza's PT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *It's that great. This is only the second product on my HG list so you know that says alot. It's so good I no longer need to use Komaza's PT.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for your Review Curly!  Glad I bought a 16 ounce Jar. 

Will be pulling out & using up Komaza's Protein Rx.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I DC'd with this on Friday for 1.5 hours and it left my hair so soft. This made HG status for me.


 
 I love it too.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> I've been deep conditioning regularly, sorry for not updating.  I've been trying to use up the products I have, so there is no real regimen for me.  However I have a question.  How are any of you ladies who are braided up for the summer or otherwise DC your hair?  I would like to maintain my moisture but I just need some ideas.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ETA: I'm in box braids with extensions.



@[email protected]  Bumping for you....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 14, 2011)

@[email protected] For the past 8 weeks up until today, I've been wearing my hair in a PS (sewn-in weave) but it was braided underneath. Basically, I just deep condition as I normally would, under my heat cap every week. I took my braids out today and my hair is so healthy! I'm very proud of myself for keeping up my regimen. I had shed hair, but no breakage. I stayed away from the shampoo, but did regular co-washes (jason's naturals jojoba) in addition to the deep condition. I hope this helps some. 



@[email protected] said:


> I've been deep conditioning regularly, sorry for not updating. I've been trying to use up the products I have, so there is no real regimen for me. However I have a question. How are any of you ladies who are braided up for the summer or otherwise DC your hair? I would like to maintain my moisture but I just need some ideas.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ETA: I'm in box braids with extensions.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies...deep conditioning today (under heat cap as I type) w/ AO HSR. This is only my second time using it, I really think it's going to be a staple of mine (I know, I'm late). My hair is so soft and manageable. Also, I sprayed aloe vera juice on my hair prior to applying the deep conditioner. No tangles!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2011)

Getting Ready to Steam in a Bit with:  Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in _Berries N' Cream_


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 15, 2011)

DC'd last night with Vatika olive and honey mask


----------



## leiah (Jun 15, 2011)

DCing with dominican wheat germ conditioner.  Will rinse it out when I get the baby to bed


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dcing overnight with Enso's Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2011)

Washed with KeraCare sulfate free poo,JBB Hibiscus Dc 45min,KBB milk rinse,Blue Malva anti breakage lotion,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in..Sealed with sesame seed oil...Hair is so full,soft & fluffy......


*Later BF Castor cream & Silk Infusion serum before lite blow dry....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 16, 2011)

Just did an overnight DC with Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment, Baba de Caracol, Amla oil, & Brahmi Oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 17, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm doing do a protein tx with Joico K-Pak recontructor and DCing with the Intense hydrator. I hope I like them


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2011)

So I'm coming out of hiding to join this challenge. 

Recently BC'd, cuz my hair was a mess. Lost 98% of my hair due to health issues, and what little was left was literally like a hybrid of velcro and hay.  So I just cut it off and really stopped giving a damn about my hair. My little fro is dry, ashy and really sad right about now. 

BUUUUT, my girl IDareT'sHair is making me slowly revert back to my old PJ glory days and here I am. 

Seeing all of these new brands and products is kinda overwhelming, but I'm catching on. 

Anywho, I dc'd for about 24 hours with Aubrey Organics Island Naturals and it moisturized my hair verrah, verrah nicely.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 18, 2011)

tiffers

Yay! another DDDCer in the camp!  In a coupla DC's your hair will no longer be a velcro/hay mix. Glad you're getting back on track, this tread is a really good way to stay accountable  Big up IDareT'sHair for bringing you back to hair goodies land


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2011)

halee_J

Gurl.......tiffers is a Mess.  So Glad She's Back!

But I don't know why folx be blaming their PJ'in on Me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 18, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with Vatika  Egg Protein Hair mask.  Great slip and my hair felt great (both moisturized and strong), but I'm going to use this up and not repurchase because I have found my staples.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> halee_J
> 
> Gurl.......tiffers is a Mess.  So Glad She's Back!
> 
> *But I don't know why folx be blaming their PJ'in on Me*.



IDareT'sHair Yes! I remember heavyweight champ tiffers from back in the day  Tiffers would go hard! 

 @ the bolded, Really T? No clue huh?  You da *BIGGEST* PJ enabler in dis joint!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2011)

Steamed with amla followed by a steam with Jasmine's Hibiscus Conditioner. My hair feels so good .


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 19, 2011)

DCing right now with Tigi dumb blonde and AE Garlic mask on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2011)

Steamed Today With Qhemet Biologics Moringa Deep Conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 19, 2011)

The DC+ Hempseed oil....... Hair was soooo soft, when I eventually twisted my hair (moisturised with aloe vera juice/glycerin/honeyquat/SAA/hydrolysed wheat protein mix, then added KCKT, and sealed with hempseed/grapeseed oil), the twists were plump and stayed moisturised.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 20, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> The DC+ Hempseed oil....... Hair was soooo soft, when I eventually twisted my hair (moisturised with aloe vera juice/glycerin/honeyquat/SAA/hydrolysed wheat protein mix, then added KCKT, and sealed with hempseed/grapeseed oil), the twists were plump and stayed moisturised.



Your hair sounds like it feels like heaven


----------



## divachyk (Jun 20, 2011)

On saturday, I DCnd with HV SitriNillah with great success! I'm on business travel so, my postings will be hit or miss until I return home. HHG to all!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steamed Today With Qhemet Biologics Moringa Deep Conditioner.



I've wanted to try that! How is it? I :heart2: QB


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 21, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Your hair sounds like it feels like heaven



It DID!!! I rebraided my hair, so i won't get to feel the effects of the DCs anymore. **


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2011)

Got some Aubrey Organics White Camillia on and will be dc'ing overnight. I looove conditioning overnight.


----------



## leiah (Jun 21, 2011)

DCed on dry hair with 10 en 1


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 21, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Got some Aubrey Organics White Camillia on and will be dc'ing overnight. I looove conditioning overnight.



Aubrey Organics and deep conditioning overnight are the best!  I'm getting ready to rinse out my overnight DC of AO Honeysuckle Rose!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 22, 2011)

DCd with Tigi dumb blonde and AE garlic mask (scalp only)


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2011)

Doing an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein DC.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with WEN Lavender/Sweet Almond Mint Re-Moist. I was almost out of both, so just ended up mixing 'em together. 

I never realized how much I missed dc'ing until recently. It's becoming addicting... just like old times.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> Aubrey Organics and deep conditioning overnight are the best!  I'm getting ready to rinse out my overnight DC of AO Honeysuckle Rose!



I KNOW! I always feel so... IDK... decadent, when I dc overnight with AO conditioners.  They're so thick and full of yummy.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 23, 2011)

Checking in, I DC'd sunday with coconut milk, coconut oil, and creme of nature argan oil treatment, left that in for 6-8hours.  Good combo.  just added a mid week mini DC/cowash w/ mostly honey with a little aussie moist, ORS Replenishing DC, and olive oil, left it in under a shower cap for 2hours.   This came out bomb!!!!!!!!!!   My hair loves honey in general but I never made it the main ingredient in my DC mixtures until now.  Definitely adding mid week mini DC/cowash (I'll just call it D-cowash).


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2011)

tiffers Glad you're enjoying your DC's  AO condishes are decadent, its like putting a creamy dessert on your head

I'm going to DC today with Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator, the first time was great, but I want to try it again before I post a review in here


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 23, 2011)

Dc'ing on dry hair (as I type) w/ AO HSR. Not sure if I'll be using my heat cap as I will be doing a lot around the house today, but I have on my plastic cap .  Will probably DC for a few hours w/o heat.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2011)

Dcing with Joico Intense hyrator for 1hr, no heat.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just DC w/ ORS Replenishing Pak for 1hr w/no heat.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 25, 2011)

DC'd with SSI okra reconstructor for 1hr under a plastic cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2011)

Deep Conditioning Today (under Steamer) with:

Qhemet Biologics Moringa DC'er


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2011)

Did a protein treatment with Komaza's Hair Strengthener and following up now with a steam with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC.


----------



## gigi2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

Steamed with the last of my Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment (olive oil ), honey and a splash of Lustrasilk Organic Conditioner with Argan oil...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dcing today on dry hair with AOHRS + JBCO, EVOO,EVCO. I will airdry my hair and then put it up in a bun.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 27, 2011)

DC overnight sat-sun with Jasmine's Hibiscus in Berry Bliss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2011)

Will Steam with my last little corner of Qhemet Biologics Moringa.  May hafta' Slap Some Jasmine on top of it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm two weeks in with my sew-in so I haven't DC'd since I got them installed. I did DC last night with diluted AOHSR on my braids and the hair that's left out then used HE Hello Hydration on the curly weave. My scalp feels sooo much better!


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 29, 2011)

Doing a DC right now with Silk Elements Megasilk and Apretadora Alopecil.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 29, 2011)

DCing under the steamer with a mix of ORS replenishing conditioner, giovanni smooth as silk xtreme protein infusion (used this up and will repurchase at some point), rice bran and grape seed oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

Ended Up Steaming with Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do an overnight dc with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2011)

Dc'ing with Silicon Mix-- my new love. 

I had a big ol' jar laying around because I HATED it when I was relaxed and never wanted to touch the stuff again. But I decided to try it out now that I have a little fro  and it just freakin'... MELTED into my hair. Made it so soft and curls were popping before I even put the shower cap on my head. 

I left it in overnight and can't wait to see how my hair turns out.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

tiffers how did it turn out? Sounds like it would be _delightfully delicious_


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ I haven't even rinsed it out yet! #Lazy 

I'm gonna Zumba and get a little steam action goins on, then I'll rinse it out and let you know. 

I'm really excited to feel my hair after the rinse out!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

Ladies its July, time for Part 3 of the DDDC!  You can find the new thread here.


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 1, 2011)

Count me in! I have neglected my hair so much these past couple of months. But I DC last night and my hair is thanking me so much for it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2011)

After rinsing out the Silicon Mix... I'm not impressed. It felt great on, but once I rinsed, my hair was same ol', same ol'.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw man tiffers  That's how it goes sometimes. You can always go back to yummy AO condishes


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 8, 2011)

I DC'd with GVP Joico KPak for 20min, guess I should've only left it in for 5min as directed.  I knew it had proteins in it but it left my hair coarse and my hair is always silky.  To repair that I put a mixture that always give me super soft, Delightfully Delicious hair.  Honey, EVOO, Coconut Milk, Aussie 3min DC.  I will leave it on over night.  Wish me luck!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey ladies, Part 3 is up and running 

Allandra can you close this thread please?


----------

